# Puffgänger.



## guru39 (11. Mai 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Na, vllt mag der Guru dieses Jahr ein Sommertreffen einberufen.



Da ich´s nun öfters hier im Forum gelesen habe das sich die Leutz hier nen zweiten Puffbesuch wünschen, bitte schön, hier is der Fred dazu 

Ich werde mich wieder umz Futter kümmern und die Hauptorganisation übernehmen, den Termin müsst aber ihr festlegen 
Weil, ich bin ja sowieso da 

Es sind alle willkommen, Nicolai Fahrer oder die die es gerne werden möchten(oder auch nicht) egal ob CC, EN, FR oder DHler, Heidelberg bietet für jeden
was 

Einen Kalender wird es aber nicht geben, das war Stress pur 

Wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet wird es ein Fotoshooting, auf´m Trail, mit
verschiedenen Knipsern/innen geben 

Hier mal ein paar Vids um die Trails zu zeigen 

uupppsss  

FR EN

CC EN

CC EN FR DH 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wieder ssssoooo viele kommen würden 




Viele Grüße,

Gürü.

PS: Swinger Partyz können hier stattfinden, da gibts bestimmt auch Gruppensex Rabatt 

http://www.hotel-eppelheim.de/

Perverse Spiele machen wir dann auch 



Stagediver schrieb:


> Dann können wir es mal an die Waage hängen


----------



## Simbl (11. Mai 2010)

Sind dabei  Aber nur wenn der Klaus wieder grillt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Mai 2010)

Der Claus is bestimmt widda dabei


----------



## Simbl (11. Mai 2010)

Ach stimmt ja, der muß diesesmal ja auch putzen


----------



## guru39 (11. Mai 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, der muß diesesmal ja auch putzen





Wenn er den Ausbildungsvertrag haben möchte, bestimmt


----------



## der-gute (12. Mai 2010)

Trotz Argon FR würde ich zu sowas mit
meiner Taiwanschüssel kommen

falls das überhaupt erwünscht und toleriert wäre

;-)


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2010)

super  Dann haben wir ja schon was für den TW Rahmen Weitwurf-Contest


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

ja ich wöllte auch dabei sein. kommt aber sehr stark aufs datum an. urlaub ist rar gesät dieses jahr, da ich im oktober vater werde und kohle und urlaubszeit in die vorbereitungen bzw. für die zeit nach der geburt verballert werden. :-( aber muss sein! 

spätsommer wäre cool!


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Claus is bestimmt widda dabei



WULULULU klar bin isch wieder daboi--wer soll sonst grillen, putzen und am wichtigsten das BIER vernichten

ausserdem muss ja wer den schnarchpart übernehmen und unsere kroiterfee am schlafen hindern

in diesem sinne...*prost*

ES AK77


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

ohja das war echt hart. da war ich echt bissel aggro so ohne schlaf.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich darf und mein stählerner "König" endlich da ist, dann bin ich je nach Termin auch wieder dabei.
Alleine schon um die Strecke dieses Mal mit passenderem Gefahrt zu versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

hallo jörg, warst du nicht letztes mal derjenige, der it dem helius cc und klickies unterwegs war?



ich wäre ja für eine feste etablierung eines datums. wie zum beispiel das letzte august wochenende im jahr. oder so... das man quasi ein festes datum hat!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

Thomas haste gestern angerufen ? 
meine schwiegermutter hat es mal wieder total verpeilt. 

"Puffbesuch"
wenn ich es doch einmal schaffen könnte.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

hi artur. jo habe ich. ich meine das da dein sohn dran war. ich wollte dann aber später nicht mehr stören. so gegen 2200 uhr.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hi artur. jo habe ich. ich meine das da dein sohn dran war. ich wollte dann aber später nicht mehr stören. so gegen 2200 uhr.



doch stimmt,-hat er mir gesagt. 
ich war nur kurz ausser haus,- um ein Lady Gaga Tour-Poster für meine tochter zu holen. die kommt am 24.05.10 nach Oberhausen. 

ruf heute mal durch,-ok.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hallo jörg, warst du nicht letztes mal derjenige, der it dem helius cc und klickies unterwegs war?



Ja!


----------



## c_w (12. Mai 2010)

Wenns zeitlich dieses Mal hinhaut wuerd' ich auch gern mal die Heidelberger Trails befahren 
Auch mit CC, aber ohne Klickies ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> doch stimmt,-hat er mir gesagt.
> ich war nur kurz ausser haus,- um ein Lady Gaga Tour-Poster für meine tochter zu holen. die kommt am 24.05.10 nach Oberhausen.
> 
> ruf heute mal durch,-ok.



geht klar!


----------



## habbadu (12. Mai 2010)

Guru schrieb: 
PS: Swinger Partyz können hier stattfinden, da gibts bestimmt auch Gruppensex Rabatt 

http://www.hotel-eppelheim.de/

Perverse Spiele machen wir dann auch 


meine Frage dazu:
...kommen diese beiden ultimativen N-Gravity Girls auch?


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)




----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> eek:
> 
> 
> meine Frage dazu:
> ...kommen diese beiden ultimativen N-Gravity Girls auch?



Glaube schon das die beiden Tucken wieder dabei sind


----------



## der-gute (12. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> super  Dann haben wir ja schon was für den TW Rahmen Weitwurf-Contest



alter, dann häng ih den FR2350 und die dicken Walzen rein

dann kriegt den Bock keiner vom Boden...


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Glaube schon das die beiden Tucken wieder dabei sind



ohne DIE beiden tucken und dem ganzen rest der truppe & noch viel mehr(ob N-fahrer oder nich)-
kommen wa doch garned klar-
-der grillmeister muss im stress bleiben..sonst folge ich den stimmen im kopf und besuch den kühlschrank zu oft...


----------



## pfalz (13. Mai 2010)

Wenns passt vom Termin - dabei!



> kommen diese beiden ultimativen N-Gravity Girls auch?



da war bestimmt Alkohol im Spiel...





> sonst folge ich den stimmen im kopf und besuch den kühlschrank



die Stimmen...*die Stimmen*...*die Stimmen*...*aaaaaaah*


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Mai 2010)

Oh jaaaaa... diesmal bin ich mit dabei!mit Frau...und bikes...
Sommer wär auf jeden fall toll,Oktober zB geht bei mir nicht da wir da 3 wochen auf ner Insel wohnen!so August ,Sebtember wär Klasse


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich wäre ja für eine feste etablierung eines datums. wie zum beispiel das letzte august wochenende im jahr. oder so... das man quasi ein festes datum hat!



Hammer Idee  Wie wäre es mit dem 28.08.2010. als Termin für dieses Jahr?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Mai 2010)

ich wär einverstanden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Mai 2010)

Anfang August oder Ende September oder früher oder später....


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2010)

mein holde geht anfang sep in mutterschutz. vorher wäre mir leiber. 28.8. passt an sich nicht schlecht. hat man zumindest ne wettergarantie.

gürü. kann ich wieder bei dir im laden pennen?


----------



## pfalz (14. Mai 2010)

dann ohne misch  bin net do...


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

ich würds mir auch geben 

@Kroiter gratuliere zu deiner Treffsicherheit


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2010)

ich wars nicht   hihi ja danke. bin gespannt was ich geschaffen habe! dauert aber noch bis anfang oktober.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

hauptsache keine roten Haare


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2010)

sagt meine freundin auch!  ich wünsch mir schon ne kleine rothaarige göre!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Mai 2010)

@FalzJan - machs möglisch!
@Kroiterdöner - rothaarige Gören sind klasse, will se selber net großziehen
@AK - schön, dass Fremdfabrikate auch dürfen - in dem Fall zum Maßregeln, ne?


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> dann ohne misch  bin net do...



Du musst dabei sein, ohne dich hab ich nur halb soo viel Spaß. Andererseitz müsste ich auch nur halbsoviele Steaks kaufen *hhhmmm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raimund.kuebler (17. Mai 2010)

Sind auch Vegetarier zugelassen?

28. August müsste bei mir gehen


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Mai 2010)

Sind auch Vegetarier zugelassen?

denke schon solange se dafür ned die flüssigsteaks abpumpen wie ich...


----------



## Hatschipuh (17. Mai 2010)

hmm sind zwar 4 Stunden Zugfahrt aber ich überlegs mir auch mal 
datum sollte passen und vor allem das wetter!


----------



## pfalz (17. Mai 2010)

@Flügi
Gayt leider nett...wird ein teurer Flug vun Kanada 



> Andererseitz müsste ich auch nur halbsoviele Steaks kaufen


Des wäre nich zu unterschätzen 
Awwa isch könnt ja mein Bike vorbeibringen, dann wär des wenigstens dabei...und des frisst und säuft aach net soviel


----------



## softbiker (17. Mai 2010)

Ey cool endlich wieder Nutten prellen 
Oder ähm Oh falsche Baustelle.
Aber auf dieser Gaga-Veranstaltung bin ich auch wieder am Start.
Diesmal bring ich aber as August im Fassl mit.
Den Hatschupih könnt ich da rein theoretisch midnemma weil Augschburch ja direkt aufn Wech liecht.


----------



## pfalz (17. Mai 2010)

> Ey cool endlich wieder Nutten prellen



Zahlen, aber nich Bumsen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (17. Mai 2010)

raimund.kuebler schrieb:


> Sind auch Vegetarier zugelassen?
> 
> 28. August müsste bei mir gehen



Fressgewohnheiten sind hier nebensächlich. Hauptsache die Saufgewohnheiten sind ausgeprägt


----------



## softbiker (17. Mai 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Zahlen, aber nich Bumsen ?



Du warst doch auch im Puff. Wieder nicht aufgepasst?
Nein, ich erinnere mich, du warst ja schwer beschäftigt und am rubbeln


----------



## pfalz (17. Mai 2010)

achso, stimmt....


----------



## Hatschipuh (17. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ey cool endlich wieder Nutten prellen
> Oder ähm Oh falsche Baustelle.
> Aber auf dieser Gaga-Veranstaltung bin ich auch wieder am Start.
> Diesmal bring ich aber as August im Fassl mit.
> Den Hatschupih könnt ich da rein theoretisch midnemma weil Augschburch ja direkt aufn Wech liecht.



Das wäre natürlich ne feine Sache!!!
brauch nur nen sitzplatz und irgendwo müss ma meine untertasse festschnallen


----------



## fuzzball (18. Mai 2010)

wäre dabei, der Termin ist mir egal. Was für Strecken fahrt ihr so (sprich, wenn es nur einen Hauch bergauf (2m+ geht komm ich mit einem Fremdprodukt)?
freu

PS. dann kann Guru mir ja sagen was besser ist zu kaufen ein SC Nomad C oder N Helius AM - duck und weg


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2010)

28.8.steht? ich mach extra ueberstunden fuern tag extraurlaub. das letzte mal party bevor ich papa werde. 

soll ich wieder n kasten porter mitbringen?


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> soll ich wieder n kasten porter mitbringen?



vote for YES und bring ordentlich hunger mit-

achja und OHRSTÖPSELDINGENS...


----------



## Simbl (20. Mai 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> vote for YES und bring ordentlich hunger mit-
> 
> achja und OHRSTÖPSELDINGENS...



Als du letztes mal nen Schluck Lausitzer Porter getrunken hast hast dir gleich 2 König zum spülen geholt


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Mai 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Als du letztes mal nen Schluck Lausitzer Porter getrunken hast hast dir gleich 2 König zum spülen geholt




ajo simbl, deshalb ja her mit der plärre dat mehr köpi für unZ über bleibt

wobei ich persönlich die bier-degustation sehr geil fand und meinen bierhorizont sehr erweitert hat..../cheers


----------



## Simbl (20. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (21. Mai 2010)

Der 28. August passt bei mir leider gar nicht da unser kleiner Mann am nächsten Tag getauft wird. 

Hab folgende Vorschläge:

-14.August
-21.August
-11.September

Könnten ja ne Abstimmung machen. 4.September ist auch nicht optimal da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Eurobike ist.


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Der 28. August passt bei mir leider gar nicht da unser kleiner Mann am nächsten Tag getauft wird.



Dann passt das bei mir auch nicht, oder ich bin nicht eingeladen?


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2010)

ich brauch berufsbedingt nen Termin...


----------



## pfalz (21. Mai 2010)

grad was entdeckt...Porter gibts auch in Speyer...hahaha...gleich mal nen Kasten holen morgen...


----------



## Simbl (21. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann passt das bei mir auch nicht, oder ich bin nicht eingeladen?



Darfst auch kommen 

Ach ja, Porter gibts auch in Plankstadt. Die haben da auch Kirsch-sowie Erdbeer Porter.


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich brauch berufsbedingt nen Termin...



Ich auch


----------



## Simbl (21. Mai 2010)

Mein Favorit wäre der 11.9


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre der 11.9



Zu Pölitsüch


----------



## Simbl (21. Mai 2010)

Könnten ja zum Abschluss ein paar Nicolais in die Ladenfenster schmeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Mai 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ach ja, Porter gibts auch in Plankstadt. Die haben da auch Kirsch-sowie Erdbeer Porter.



jo und im erdbeermund in mannheim gibet die passenden pumps in PINK sowie lecker massagegel in bananengayschmack dazu


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Mai 2010)

Hätte ja nach meinen kürzlichen Besuch schon Lust, aber minimal 5h Fahrt lässt einen halt doch 2 mal mehr überlegen^^

Falls es eine/n Verückte/n aus dem Norden(über Hannover oder sowas) gibt der noch jemanden mitnehmen könnte, wärs scho was anderes


----------



## fuzzball (23. Mai 2010)

stell dich nicht so an


----------



## Carnologe (24. Mai 2010)

Dieses Jahr bin ich definitiv dabei! 
Damit wir was zum Grillen haben, bring ich ein paar geknebelte Wanderer und Nordic Walker mit


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Mai 2010)

hihi die sind doch aber so zäh!


----------



## pfalz (24. Mai 2010)

vorher weichklopfen....*duck-und-wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Anfang August oder Ende September oder früher oder später....



Gesiebter August, wäre das OK ? Für mich schon


----------



## Carnologe (24. Mai 2010)

Aber ja nicht im Juni, da kann der Guru nich  Geschäftsreise


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Geschäftsreise



  

Nein, im Juni is nur ins Wasserhüpfen angesagt 20.06.2010. also nur Spazz


----------



## Carnologe (25. Mai 2010)

Hm....Wieso kommt mir grad das "Batman" Kostüm wieder in den Sinn?


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, im Juni is nur ins Wasserhüpfen angesagt 20.06.2010. also nur Spazz




hehe und keiner von denen hats über den Fluss geschafft


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gesiebter August, wäre das OK ? Für mich schon



Wenn bis dahin mein Steuersatz da ist wäre der Termin prima!


----------



## pfalz (25. Mai 2010)

@Master of Puffiverse

vorm 19. August passt alles...Gesiebenter wäre also für mich i.O.


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2010)

*07.08.2010* wäre das ok für den Rest der Truppe?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> *07.08.2010* wäre das ok für den Rest der Truppe?



Mist da ist schon SIS


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2010)

14.08. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (26. Mai 2010)

Ne... :-/


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2010)

Shit! 

25.09.2010?


----------



## c_w (26. Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass ne bezog sich noch auf den ersten Termin, da wart ihr zu schnell... 14.08. geht!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2010)

sonntach war Kroiterfee Thomas + Frau bei mir,- u. wir haben drüber gesprochen... 
wenn´s klappt bin ich dies jahr dabei,- würd mich soo sehr freuen.


----------



## Hatschipuh (26. Mai 2010)

solangs am we is hab ich im prinzip immer zeit ... kommt eher auf meine mitfahrgelegenheit softbiker an


----------



## softbiker (26. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir alles Hupe.
Ich schau mal wie lange Ihr euch um einen Termin schlagt, ich mach den ganzen August Urlaub


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ne bezog sich noch auf den ersten Termin, da wart ihr zu schnell... 14.08. geht!



14.08. wer is dafür?


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Mai 2010)

läuft


----------



## pfalz (26. Mai 2010)

Passt, 14.08., gebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. Mai 2010)

********. am 13.8. und die beiden we davor bin ich beum geburtsvorbereitungskurs. also der freitag jeweils. am 14.8. bin ich nicht dabei. woche spaeter geht nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> "geburtsvorbereitungskurs"


*hust*
 was´n das ?   völlig unnötig für´n mann.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2010)

na ich will da schon dabei sein. meine holde wuenscht es so


----------



## Carnologe (27. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> was´n das ?   völlig unnötig für´n mann.



Genau! Als ob ER das Kind auf die Welt setzen würde 
Die soll mal nich rumheulen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Genau! Als ob ER das Kind auf die Welt setzen würde
> Die soll mal nich rumheulen



beim ersten kind war ich kompl. dabei,- 
beim zweiten habe ich mir das nicht mehr angetan...

es ist so,- die männer stören nur.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

So, nachdem mein Könich endlich da ist kann ich an den Rest des Aufbaus gehen. Und deshalb kann ich nun auch für August zusagen.
Ihr solltet euch nur bald für einen Samstag entscheiden, ich will auch noch ein verlängertes Wochenende ins Bergell zum Klettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (27. Mai 2010)

Hab auch sonen Kurs mitgemacht. Wenn es dann aber mal soweit ist haste sowieso wieder alles vergessen. Bieten doch bestimmt noch ein zwei andere Termine an oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2010)

nee eben nicht. wir koennen nur freitags. und es gibt in hh nur einen kurs der freitags stattfindet. alls was nach dem 14.8. kommt und am we ist sollte klappen. 

ich bin sonst berufsbedingt schon selten zuhause. da kann ich nicht auch noch fehlen.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> . da kann ich nicht auch noch fehlen.



verständliche aufregung beim ersten kind.
unsere nachbarin,- ist nachmittags mit ihrem 3ten kind vom kreissaal nach hause gelaufen,- 
weil der mann  den ganzen tag arbeiten war.


----------



## habbadu (27. Mai 2010)

...also mein Baby hat Guru alleine auf die Welt gebracht - im Puff - wie sich das gehört


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

Bring deine Frau grad mit Kroiterdöner, dann mach ich das schon


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nee eben nicht. wir koennen nur freitags. und es gibt in hh nur einen kurs der freitags stattfindet. alls was nach dem 14.8. kommt und am we ist sollte klappen.



Wo ist das Problem? Mach Freitags den Kurs, danach schwingst du dich ins Auto und kommst her.


----------



## Hatschipuh (27. Mai 2010)

ich verstehs auch net so ganz


----------



## Carnologe (27. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bring deine Frau grad mit Kroiterdöner, dann mach ich das schon



Ich hör Dich schon schreien: "Schnell 'n Hammer, sonst wirds 'n Fahrrad!!!"


----------



## de´ AK77 (4. Juni 2010)

WIR wollen nun nen Termin sehen Godfather of...

muss ja planen wann ich all die loidZ begrillen darf^^


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2010)

14.08. Punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2010)

dann werde ich diesen Termin mal in meine Dienstplangestaltung aufnehmen...


----------



## c_w (5. Juni 2010)

Ist notiert!


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2010)

Da sage ich doch auch mal zu


----------



## softbiker (6. Juni 2010)

yo freili!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2010)

solange es meiner holden gut geht wäre ich auch dabei. + wahrscheinlich noch ein fremdmarkenfahrer.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2010)

gürü: vertreibst du noch lezyne zeug? leg mir mal bitte ne einen cnc standpumpe zurück.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Juni 2010)

Dabei!

Über Salat können wir dann noch reden, dann bring' ich diese Mal was mit (außer Hunger und Durst).


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2010)

äh, ich wäre Fremdmarkenfahrer ;-)

mit dem Argon komm ich wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Juni 2010)

echt ein netter kerl, support your local dealer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatschipuh (6. Juni 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> äh, ich wäre Fremdmarkenfahrer ;-)



Letztes Jahr hab ich mich getraut. Da war ich mit meinem Würfel am Start - und es war heftig. Ständig musste ich diversen Wurf- und Morgensternen ausweichen.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2010)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt

meine Taiwanschüssel is ziemlich flink ;-)


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gürü: vertreibst du noch lezyne zeug? leg mir mal bitte ne einen cnc standpumpe zurück.



willste ne Rote oder ne Silberne?


----------



## softbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Ich fände es aber schick wenn diesmal jeder so einen button trägt mit N-Logo wo sein nickname draufsteht.
Ihr wisst schon back to the 70´s so ein Teil mit Nadel zum anstecken.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

man könnte den Nick auch mit wasserfesten Edding auf die Stirn schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Geht alles weg mit Aceton. Und gibt wohl auch einen coolen flash


----------



## Andi-Y (7. Juni 2010)

HI,
ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,
bin dabei 


PS: wenn jemand mit mir bergauf schiebt dann komm ich mit nem N


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Geht alles weg mit Aceton. Und gibt wohl auch einen coolen flash



Sowas bleibt


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin dabei



Sauber 



fuzzball schrieb:


> PS: wenn jemand mit mir bergauf schiebt dann komm ich mit nem N



Da werden sich schon welche finden 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Sowas bleibt



Geil  Jeder der dabei ist bekommt ein Branding auf die Stirn


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juni 2010)

ich bin dann auch da....

@Fuzzball Fahrgemeinschaft aus FFM?


----------



## pfalz (7. Juni 2010)

konkret dabei...


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich fände es aber schick wenn diesmal jeder so einen button trägt mit N-Logo wo sein nickname draufsteht.
> Ihr wisst schon back to the 70´s so ein Teil mit Nadel zum anstecken.



hört sich an wie ne Singelparty mit Discomucke


----------



## dangerousD (7. Juni 2010)

@gürü

Tust aber schon auch wieder einen echten Touren-Guide anstellen, gell? Die große Runde war nämlich ziemlich lässig - es darf ruhig auch bergauf getreten werden. Ist es zu hart, seid ihr zu lasch  Und dieses Jahr will ich mehr Nicolais auf als neben der Strecke sehen - ich hoffe, ihr seid fleißig am Üben (gell, softie  )

Cheerio

der D

*stichel-mode-off*


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> hört sich an wie ne Singelparty mit Discomucke



Da haben sich schon so manche verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Juni 2010)

ich bin für die Brandingnummer, da ich eh am Grill steh und also quasi auch für die Vergabe der Nick´s zuständig bin /cheer


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @gürü
> 
> Tust aber schon auch wieder einen echten Touren-Guide anstellen, gell? Die große Runde war nämlich ziemlich lässig - es darf ruhig auch bergauf getreten werden. Ist es zu hart, seid ihr zu lasch  Und dieses Jahr will ich mehr Nicolais auf als neben der Strecke sehen - ich hoffe, ihr seid fleißig am Üben (gell, softie  )
> 
> ...



Wir sind alle fit


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @Fuzzball Fahrgemeinschaft aus FFM?


können wir machen  kann auch fahren, 2 Bikes passen in den Kofferraum.



guru39 schrieb:


> Da werden sich schon welche finden
> Geil  Jeder der dabei ist bekommt ein Branding auf die Stirn


ach vielleicht schaff ich es bis dahin das ST gegen ein AM zu leihweise zu tauschen, dann komm ich theoretisch ohne zu schieben den Berg rauf


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle fit



GEIL--iwie haste nach den 2 Steaks und 4kg Zwiebeln heut´ nichmehr sou ausgesehen


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ach vielleicht schaff ich es bis dahin das ST gegen ein AM zu leihweise zu tauschen, dann komm ich theoretisch ohne zu schieben den Berg rauf



Unsern Hausberg kann man auch mt´m ST Hochballern, wenn nicht schieben Softy, Ak77 und üsch gerne mit 





de´ AK77 schrieb:


> GEIL--iwie haste nach den 2 Steaks und 4kg Zwiebeln heut´ nichmehr sou ausgesehen



ordenlich gefrrrrruuuuuzt.... dann passst das wieder


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juni 2010)

Ja so ein Pufftrikot, mit Nicolaistuff drauf, so Gravitypilots oder BB-Crewmäßisch..
Mit bunt und Farbe...

Puffmuddi, Puffvadder, Pipo Puff, Puffschnüffler,Puffjunky, Godfather of Puffness, Officer Puff, Puff Peppy, Paul Puff, VIP @ Puff usw..


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ja so ein Pufftrikot, mit Nicolaistuff drauf, so Gravitypilots oder BB-Crewmäßisch..
> Mit bunt und Farbe...
> 
> Puffmuddi, Puffvadder, Pipo Puff, Puffschnüffler,Puffjunky, Godfather of Puffness, Officer Puff, Puff Peppy, Paul Puff, VIP @ Puff usw..



Paul Puff find isch iwie geil


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ja so ein Pufftrikot, mit Nicolaistuff drauf, so Gravitypilots oder BB-Crewmäßisch..
> Mit bunt und Farbe...
> 
> Puffmuddi, Puffvadder, Pipo Puff, Puffschnüffler,Puffjunky, Godfather of Puffness, Officer Puff, Puff Peppy, Paul Puff, VIP @ Puff usw..



Zum selbstkostenpreis ist das möglich 

Wie wäre es mit: Üsch war im Püff und meine Frau fands ok 
Verbessungsvorschläge erwünscht


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Juni 2010)

Isch(monogamer Bettelmönsch) war im Puff und meine Frau findets gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

:d


----------



## softbiker (8. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Unsern Hausberg kann man auch mt´m ST Hochballern, wenn nicht schieben Softy, Ak77 und üsch gerne mit




Was hier jeder auf mir rummhakt? Ich weis worans gelegen hat.
Ich habe auf den 3 Stunden Anfahrt vorher lediglich ne käsesemmel gefrühstückt, und ihr habt euch an der Tanke unten alle noch schön schnell das Dopingzeugs und die Schoki reingeschoben. Ich wollte ja auch noch son Riegel kaufen aber bis ich festgestellt hab dass ich weder Geld noch Karte dabei habe, steckte ich schon mittendrinn im Schlamassel. Aber ich hoffe ich treffe diesmal wieder auf halbem Wege mein Freund Gerdsche, gell, der kann mich dann hochpritschen.
Außerdem nehme ich diesmal meine Kampfmontur mit.
Also viel Spaß euch heute beim Arbeiten, ich bin dann mal am Gaiskopf.


----------



## pfalz (8. Juni 2010)

softie, musch halt was g'scheits esse vorher:






Pufftrikot wär ich dabei...


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2010)

Wer möchte einen Aufkleber haben?


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Juni 2010)

will ja nicht meckern, aber habe ihr das mit nicolai abgeklärt ?


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2010)

Genau, dürfen wir bremsen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juni 2010)

... ich möchte gerne welche haben


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> will ja nicht meckern, aber habe ihr das mit nicolai abgeklärt ?



Wenn es jemanden stören sollte, können wir das Ganze auch ohne Logo anbieten.


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> will ja nicht meckern, aber habe ihr das mit nicolai abgeklärt ?



Nur "Insider" erkennen das Logo, und ausserdem ist es ja für einen "guten Zweck". Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die was dagegen haben


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> will ja nicht meckern, aber habe ihr das mit nicolai abgeklärt ?



Hi Thomas, 
bis jetzt habe ich das noch nicht gemacht. Ich bin mir aber sicher das N nix dagegen haben wird, wenn doch werden wir es natürlich ändern.

Gruß Rainer.

@The Reschd vum Schützefeschd,
ich brauch dann mal Input wegen den T-Shirts fürs Püfftreffen.

Wer kommt alles, wegen der Stückzahl und der Größe! 

Text z.b.: *Bekennender Puffgänger! Meine Olle findet´s dolle*, und dann der Username z.b. Softbiker 

Farbe der Shirts? Es geht aber nur eine Farbe, also bitte nicht: Ich will eins in Pink der andere in gelb blau oder grün. Es wird nur eine Farbe für alle geben. 

Der Selbstkostenpreis wird ca: 15 sein, ist das ok? Wenn nicht, nehmen wir dann doch das Branding auf der Stirn


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2010)

T-Shirt oder Trikot??

Ich wäre für so ein tolles Trikot..
Wenn T-shirt:

denke das graues T-shirt mit knalliger Aufschfirft cool wäre.
Grau ist auch der meistverkaufte Hoody bei N.
Ehm ,Ride or Die..


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> bis jetzt habe ich das noch nicht gemacht. Ich bin mir aber sicher das N nix dagegen haben wird, wenn doch werden wir es natürlich ändern.
> 
> Gruß Rainer.
> ...



hallo, hey hey nicht falsch verstehen, aber der teufel ist machmal ein eichhörchen, o.k. ich nehme 10 von der aufklebern


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> T-Shirt oder Trikot??
> 
> Ich wäre für so ein tolles Trikot..
> Wenn T-shirt:
> ...



grau wäre geil, habsch noch net im Sinn gehabt.






Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo, hey hey nicht falsch verstehen, aber der teufel ist machmal ein eichhörchen, o.k. ich nehme 10 von der aufklebern



passt, bekommst 10 Stück  Is dein Pülli wieder bei dir?

Was bitte ist "Sippe!? (Anmerkung der Redaktion, war ein PN Gespräch)


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Juni 2010)

ja super vielen dank, bekommst die tage ein dankeschönpaket vom BikeBauer!!


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ja super vielen dank, bekommst die tage ein dankeschönpaket vom BikeBauer!!



Heeeeeeeey, ich mach hier die Aufkleber


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2010)

Ja? Dann kann Nicolai das Anwaltsschreiben gleich an Dich schicken


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ja super vielen dank, bekommst die tage ein dankeschönpaket vom BikeBauer!!



Freu mich schon auf´s Getriebe ION


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ja? Dann kann Nicolai das Anwaltsschreiben gleich an Dich schicken



Kannste machen, isch hab Staranwälte


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2010)

Ich will auch Sticker tauschen


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2010)

Sticker gegen dein AM?


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juni 2010)

hey ihr puffnutten 

ich nehm auch 5 sticker! 

guru: die cnc ist die mit alugriff? oder ist die mit holzgriff besser?


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf´s Getriebe ION



da freu isch misch auch drauf, danke dir Thomas--
bekommst evtl auch nen paar Photos wie ich mit Montageschürze mit nix drunner den hobel einseif´....was ne Vorstellung...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juni 2010)

wir nehmen dich beim wort!


----------



## Lynus (9. Juni 2010)

Je nachdem, wann meine Frau gebären wird, würde ich auch gern dazu "stossen". Geburtstermin wurde aber auf den 15.8. berechnet - die Chancen stehen also nicht sonderlich gut für die Teilnahme. 

Freu mich aber trotzdem auf den kleinen Shicer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> da freu isch misch auch drauf, danke dir Thomas--
> bekommst evtl auch nen paar Photos wie ich mit Montageschürze mit nix drunner den hobel einseif´....was ne Vorstellung...



Die Foddos werden dann bestimmt sehr sexy


----------



## WiKiFRee (10. Juni 2010)

"of puffnes" , ich muss jeden Tag aufs neue schmunzeln, danke  ... nicht das das ein Format für eine Daily wäre


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hey ihr puffnutten
> 
> 
> guru: die cnc ist die mit alugriff? oder ist die mit holzgriff besser?



Ich hab die mit Holzgriff da, also sind die besser


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wir nehmen dich beim wort!



KroiterThomas
das bett ist in der strahlung...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hab die mit Holzgriff da, also sind die besser





die mit dem holzgriff ist bis auf den griff baugleich mit der alu oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> KroiterThomas
> das bett ist in der strahlung...





 hoffentlich klappt alles... was freuen wir uns auf das bett. und ich mich erst auf den nachwuchs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> die mit dem holzgriff ist bis auf den griff baugleich mit der alu oder?



jenau!


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wann meine Frau gebären wird, würde ich auch gern dazu "stossen". Geburtstermin wurde aber auf den 15.8. berechnet - die Chancen stehen also nicht sonderlich gut für die Teilnahme.
> 
> Freu mich aber trotzdem auf den kleinen Shicer )



hmm also da musste Deiner Frau den Bauch mit




is quasi nen "geburtsterminverschieberbier" dann sollte es der 18.08. werden und Du kannst entpannt zu uns stoßen


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Themawechsl.

Ich hab ein neues Modell für den 2011 Kalender und wollte fragen ob´s recht is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










is was für Bärenmöger


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

AAAlter des is doch kronk so en scheiss hea!!!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> hmm also da musste Deiner Frau den Bauch mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AK77 - das is ein Abtreibebier - sowas empfiehlt man vierzehnjährigen, die net wollen...


guru39 schrieb:


> Themawechsl.
> 
> Ich hab ein neues Modell für den 2011 Kalender und wollte fragen ob´s recht is
> 
> ...


Hier kommt eine Abtreibung garnet in Frage... muss ich net erklären, oder?


----------



## pfalz (10. Juni 2010)

des gute Ureich...


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> AK77 - das is ein Abtreibebier - sowas empfiehlt man vierzehnjährigen, die net wollen...
> 
> Hier kommt eine Abtreibung garnet in Frage... muss ich net erklären, oder?



nenene oh Du mein Lieblingsschreinerlein lass ma ES Thema wechseln--Atemgerät und Bier such...


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hier kommt eine Abtreibung garnet in Frage... muss ich net erklären, oder?



bist du Bärenhasser?


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2010)

Nö, aber Bären und Muschis darf man net verwexeln. Ruckzuck ist man tot.

Edith: Wer hat eben böses geschrieben? Eben war ich eine Seite vorher.


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> bist du Bärenhasser?



ne nich direkt...aber wenn man(n) nen 1 Jahre altes Kind in nen Zimmer mit Bärenbordüre steckt und sich dann wundert wenn dat kind mit 16 Jahren schreit "..ich hab nen Bärenfetisch..."Think about it!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nö, aber Bären und Muschis darf man net verwexeln. Ruckzuck ist man tot.
> 
> Edith: Wer hat eben böses geschrieben? Eben war ich eine Seite vorher.



wie bitte schön kann man das verwexln 











erstere sind süper gefährlich


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2010)

Eben hast Dus geschafft. Ich geh kotzen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie bitte schön kann man das verwexln



der "Süperschroiner"" verwexelt souwas gaYrne


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eben hast Dus geschafft. Ich geh kotzen.



MAHLZEIT


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2010)

Jetzt geh ich nochmal.


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eben hast Dus geschafft. Ich geh kotzen.



viel Spaß


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ich nochmal.



Noch mehr Spazz


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2010)

`ne ganze Minute für zwei Posts ... ganz schön langsam.
Ich kann mich schneller übergeben als Du posten, alter Mann.


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> `ne ganze Minute für zwei Posts ... ganz schön langsam.
> Ich kann mich schneller übergeben als Du posten, alter Mann.




habe ER erbarmen mit DEM alten Mann-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> `ne ganze Minute für zwei Posts ... ganz schön langsam.
> Ich kann mich schneller übergeben als Du posten, alter Mann.



Sorry  aber mein Modem gibt halt nicht mehr her


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2010)

ignoreme.


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ignoreme.



was für ne Cremää?


----------



## softbiker (11. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> was für ne Cremää?



Crema!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Themawechsl.
> 
> Ich hab ein neues Modell für den 2011 Kalender und wollte fragen ob´s recht is
> 
> ...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2010)

die können wir als mutprobe einladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. Juni 2010)

Sorry, Ich bin raus!

Wenn die sich auch so lange nicht gewaschen hat, wie Sie sich nicht rasiert hat?


----------



## dangerousD (11. Juni 2010)

Ohne jetzt meckern zu wollen - aber wenn mit solchen Fotos hier im Forum geworben wird, kommt sicher keine Nicolai-FahrerIn... die halten uns ja alle für   ... äh, Männer 

Wobei... egal


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2010)

Wieso sind Nippel-Bilder verboten und das Monstrum weiter oben nicht? Gerechtigkeit!


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2010)

Der Nippelverbot erschließt mich auch nicht so wirklich, bei der Sendung "Mit der Maus" sieht man schließlich auch deren Nippel  

Es kann aber sein das ich eine Brille brauche, und die Mausnippel nur die 
Anzeichen einer leichten Sehschwäche meinerseits sind 

Ich würde vorschlagen das wir jetzt Nippel Posten. Ich mache mal den Anfang


----------



## pfalz (12. Juni 2010)

so schlimm isses doch garnüsch..


----------



## Simbl (13. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ne nich direkt...aber wenn man(n) nen 1 Jahre altes Kind in nen Zimmer mit Bärenbordüre steckt und sich dann wundert wenn dat kind mit 16 Jahren schreit "..ich hab nen Bärenfetisch..."Think about it!!!"



Zum Glück is unserer erst 7 Monate...


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Zum Glück is unserer erst 7 Monate...



Dann sollten die Bärenbordüre in spätestens 5 Monaten entfernt werden damit der kleine keine Folgeschäden erleidet und einer unbekümmerten Kindheit entgegen sehen kann.

Supernannys kannste vergessen mit solchen megaspezialisten wie uns


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

Rainer wir waren um 17:30h. in Darmstadt,- im Radio hat die stauschau 5 km. Stau auf der A5 durchgegeben.

sorry.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer wir waren um 17:30h. in Darmstadt,- im Radio hat die stauschau 5 km. Stau auf der A5 durchgegeben.
> 
> sorry.






schade Artur,

und ich lag ab 17:30 kompl. in roten Klamotten vorm Laden um den roten Teppich zu imitieren

alla donn


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> schade Artur,
> 
> und ich lag ab 17:30 kompl. in roten Klamotten vorm Laden um den roten Teppich zu imitieren
> 
> alla donn



Ohh doppelt Mist. . .   

gruss
Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> schade Artur,
> 
> und ich lag ab 17:30 kompl. in roten Klamotten vorm Laden um den roten Teppich zu imitieren
> 
> alla donn



@Faule Sau,
du wolltest doch nur pennen  Ich musste , wie immer, die Ganse Arbeit machen


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Faule Sau,
> du wolltest doch nur pennen  Ich musste , wie immer, die Ganse Arbeit machen



ja du arme Sau

he was erwatest von nem unqualifizierten Praktikanten...der kann Wasser kochen und als "bettvorleger" vorm Laden pennen


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Soalnge er seinen Hinterreifen schnell wieder montieren kann, dürfte ja alles OK sein


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Soalnge er seinen Hinterreifen schnell wieder montieren kann, dürfte ja alles OK sein



keine Anspielungen auf die "he ich zieh mir ma "kurz" für 5mins die "RainKing" auf um Kippen zu holen"-
-die Dinger sind es krasseste was ich je an Rollwiderstand(Gripp) auf meim alten Bock gehabt hab das is wie mit flüssiggummi uff de Stroß


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2010)

Morgen drehen wir auch mal ein Video, "Reifenwechsel leicht gemacht" 

Wenn ich vor lauter Arbeit noch Zeit dazu habe


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Lass ihn mal den hier wechseln 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGGlODF7_RY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Monsterbike[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Lass ihn mal den hier wechseln
> 
> YouTube- Monsterbike



Du bist echt voll der Spämmer Carnologe  Nur Schoiße im Kobb


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bist echt voll der Spämmer Carnologe  Nur Schoiße im Kobb



Ne, Schioße net, aber dafür das Internet


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bist echt voll der Spämmer Carnologe  Nur Schoiße im Kobb




des is mol escht nur "kacka in da brain":

ma gucksen..werde wohl ma demnächst auf die rubberlis umsteigen-
-isch zieh die mir dann RISCHTISCH druff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Ich werd dann auch die Zeit stoppen...













...mit einem Kalender


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich werd dann auch die Zeit stoppen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blasphemie:mad:


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Gotteslästerung? Wieso sollte ich über mich lästern wollen? 
Damit wir nicht ganz OT werden, noch ein neues Bild meines Helius'


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gotteslästerung? Wieso sollte ich über mich lästern wollen?
> Damit wir nicht ganz OT werden, noch ein neues Bild meines Helius'



TschickY-und hast Gewichtseinsparung?!?!^^


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Mehr als 500 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gotteslästerung? Wieso sollte ich über mich lästern wollen?
> Damit wir nicht ganz OT werden, noch ein neues Bild meines Helius'



Danke für die Memo  muss ja noch das ISCG (alt) für dich bestellen. Isch lass es dann zu meinem Helius AM Rahmen dazu packen, welcher, der diese Woche kommt


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Mehr als 500 Gramm



geilo dann gehörste ja ab sofort zur http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milky_Way Fahrerfraktion
So locker und leicht, der schwimmt sogar in Milch.


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke für die Memo  muss ja noch das ISCG (alt) für dich bestellen. Isch lass es dann zu meinem Helius AM Rahmen dazu packen, welcher, der diese Woche kommt



Nicolai? Diese Woche? Fips Asmussen is 'n Scheiss gegen Dich


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Nicolai? Diese Woche? Fips Asmussen is 'n Scheiss gegen Dich



des sind doch die meisten


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Nicolai? Diese Woche? Fips Asmussen



Wer is Fips Orgasmussen? Das AM habsch am Montach bestellt


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juni 2010)

Der ist richtig anti-lustig...

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=lfSh8iw0Y_k&feature=related


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Der ist richtig anti-lustig...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=lfSh8iw0Y_k&feature=related




Kalkofen fünd ich auch nicht immer witzig


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juni 2010)

Ich auch nicht, aber die meisten Sachen sind sehr zum lachen! Habe ihn auch schon 2 mal live gesehen und das ist mehr als geil


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Morgen drehen wir auch mal ein Video, "Reifenwechsel leicht gemacht"



Das wird richtig geil


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juni 2010)

Yeah! Schön mit Zeitraffer  Hast Du denn auch so viele Akkus da wie der AK dafür braucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (15. Juni 2010)

So montiert man Reifen.
Guru zeig das mal deinem Grünling.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M0GNLvPmAg"]YouTube- Redneck Tire Mounting[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Mittagspause im Püff, in HD 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7189/h


Wer´s nicht in High Resolution braucht, hier der direkte Link


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2010)

Das Steak war best. net so "durch" wie ihr! So will ich mal schaffen...


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Steak war best. net so "durch" wie ihr! So will ich mal schaffen...



So wie "Du" schaffst möchte ich mal gerne Urlaub machen 

Wir und "durch"? Erklärung!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mittagspause im Püff, in HD



Muahhhhh!!!
Echt GEIL - ähm Schwein


----------



## softbiker (15. Juni 2010)

Moment ich deffiniere dass durch- mal:

D U R C H - GEKNALLT!


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2010)

ww.w.durch.de
Das is Web3.5, Bei euch schon real...


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. Juni 2010)

oumaaaaaaaan war des porno-leckaaaar*sabber*


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> oumaaaaaaaan war des porno-leckaaaar*sabber*


DEIN Plan für morgen:
1230, Ketsch: Bitte 4 Nackensteaks mit Kartoffelsalat (essich `n öl) 
Das  bitte pünktlich.
Ad per PN.

EDITH: `geht auch roh hauptsache kauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> DEIN Plan für morgen:
> 1230, Ketsch: Bitte 4 Nackensteaks mit Kartoffelsalat (essich `n öl)
> Das  bitte pünktlich.
> Ad per PN.



Morgen wird nicht gegrillt "Wir fahren Berg"! Wenn es jedoch morgen Regnen sollte ist Grillperfektionismus mit Rindersteaks angesagt und die müssen erstmal eingefangen werden, wir fahren aufs Land überfahren Kühe Ochsen und Stiere... Schlachten sie und dann wird gefuttert


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2010)

Sehr gut, 1230, Rind roh in Rohrhof - freu mir!


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sehr gut, 1230, Rind roh in Rohrhof - freu mir!



Das schaffen wir leider Zeitlich nicht  Rinder sind leider nachtaktive Tiere die bei Tage Kopfüber an Bäumen hängen, und deshalb nicht überfahren werden wollen


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2010)

Backflip? Stell dich net so an...


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Für dich gibts nur Schwein


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. Juni 2010)

wir könnten auch "Brotwärscht" angeln gehen;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Knoblauchsteaks sind gerichtet  Frisch geangelt


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. Juni 2010)

erzähl nix vun Knobi..sonst kommt DER Schreiner vorbei und will kuscheln...


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

HELFT MIR!

Ich sitze grad in einer Straßenbahn mit sich übergebenden Kindergarten-Kindern! Noch jemand Lust auf Steak?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> HELFT MIR!
> 
> Ich sitze grad in einer Straßenbahn mit sich übergebenden Kindergarten-Kindern! Noch jemand Lust auf Steak?




Kinder sind das beste auf dieser Welt.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kinder sind das beste auf dieser Welt.



Den könnte man in der dargestellten Verbindung mit 


			
				carnologe schrieb:
			
		

> Noch jemand Lust auf Steak?


schon irgendwie falsch verstehen...


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

Artur hat Kinder "Zum fressen gern"


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

Nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

Auch nicht falsch verstehen, nur Spazz 

Noch lachen sie


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

Kindergarten heisst ab morgen "Rindergarten" 

Monsieur de Gürü von le Würzelbüff, glaubst Du dass Dein Rahmen morgen oder diese Woche noch kommt?


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Monsieur de Gürü von le Würzelbüff, glaubst Du dass Dein Rahmen morgen oder diese Woche noch kommt?



Ja, der kommt diese Woche! Warum fragst du, ist das wichtig für dich? 
Wird eh voll der Schrotthaufen das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

A. Wegen meinem ISCG alt Adapter
B. Hab vorhin die Kassette und die Kette gewechselt und bräuchte dementsprechend eine sauber eingestellte Schaltung.
C. Möcht ich eh auf den KS und würde dann vorher bei Dir vorbeischauen.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

axo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

Bin hier gerade drübergestolpert und wär dieses Jahr auch gern dabei....

Ohne die restlichen 11 Seiten durchzulesen.... steht schon ein Termin fest?


Da muss ich dann aber meine Nicolais auf hochglanz polieren... wird stressig. Mein motorisiertes Nicolai kann ich auch mitbringen


----------



## softbiker (20. Juni 2010)

14.8. Freu mich dich kennenzulernen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> 14.8. Freu mich dich kennenzulernen!




Meine Haare sind derzeit zu kurz um mir die auszureissen und um an meinen Arsch zu kommen um mir da reinzubeissen bin ich zu unbeweglich.

Das gibts doch gar nicht. Ich muss im August genau 2 Tage arbeiten.... am 13.8. und am 14.8. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das macht Ihr doch absichtlich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juni 2010)

......vierzehnte achte..........geht klar.............


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> A. Wegen meinem ISCG alt Adapter
> B. Hab vorhin die Kassette und die Kette gewechselt und bräuchte dementsprechend eine sauber eingestellte Schaltung.
> C. Möcht ich eh auf den KS und würde dann vorher bei Dir vorbeischauen.



Der Genitiv lässt grüßen!


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Juni 2010)

Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod.



Als Deutschlehrer macht mich das fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Als Deutschlehrer macht mich das fertig!



Dann müsschd de misch mol schpreche höre


----------



## OldSchool (21. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann müsschd de misch mol schpreche höre



Das Schriftliche ist hier das Problem, sonst müsste man hier in Franken die Hälfte der Lehrer der Schule verweisen.


----------



## Carnologe (21. Juni 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Der Genitiv lässt grüßen!



Sag mal, ist das hier das Forum der Oxford-Deutschen?


----------



## Carnologe (21. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag...


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag...





Warum Oxford-Deutsche? Die Verwendung des Genitivs ist absoluter Urschleim im Deutschunterricht. Aber egal.

Dann eben krass waider Alder! Wa? Jojojo!


----------



## OldSchool (21. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag...



Schei§e, wo hast du das Bild von mir her!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (21. Juni 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Dann eben krass waider Alder! Wa? Jojojo!



Ein Glück schreibe ich nicht ganz so krass ;-)
Ich verstehe was Du meinst und danke Dir auch für den "Verbesserungsvorschlag".


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja weder neugierig noch kreativ, deshalb frage ich einfach noch mal wegen des Leibchens (T-Shirt) nach.
Steht schon eine Beschriftung?

@Gürü: Kann ich dann auch ein "normales" Wurzelpuff-Shirt bekommen?


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann müsschd de misch mol schpreche höre



Warn schönes halbes Jahr in Walldorf, da lernt man so Sachen wie 
" ala hop " und  Konsorten kennen


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Juni 2010)

*alla hopp!*


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja weder neugierig noch kreativ, deshalb frage ich einfach noch mal wegen des Leibchens (T-Shirt) nach.
> Steht schon eine Beschriftung?
> 
> @Gürü: Kann ich dann auch ein "normales" Wurzelpuff-Shirt bekommen?



Nein. Ja.


----------



## Carnologe (28. Juni 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7304658]*alla hopp!*[/quote]

Damit hattest Du doch anfangs Probleme, oder?


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2010)

*ALLA DONN isch geh mol UFF die Neckarau*


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Juni 2010)




----------



## de´ AK77 (29. Juni 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7308284]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/quote]

-TchokkingTschuh uff de TschÄnau ohziehÄ-...


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2010)

Awwa nua de Tschustin...weil die Tschantall hott jo Tschandaledde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Juli 2010)

....................

Euch ist es wohl zu heiß !


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ....................
> 
> Euch ist es wohl zu heiß !



Dann duschen - Tschuppetschambo net vergessen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Juli 2010)

...........rofl...........


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dann duschen - Tschuppetschambo net vergessen...



Was du hast Tschuppen


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was du hast Tschuppen



tschlimmär der hot sunsch was, weesch so än tschänauwirus...


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

Back to Topic 

wer möchte welches T-Shirt in welcher größe?

Back to Off Topic


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Back to Topic
> 
> wer möchte welches T-Shirt in welcher größe?
> 
> Back to Off Topic



*Kraft meines mir verliehenen Amtes*

bitte ALLE die nen -Pufftreffen 2011-Shirt wollen, mit Grössenangabe, per PN an misch.

das entlastet die "ALTE Puffmutter" bei den, für SIE, sehr anstrengenden Vorbereitungen


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ......  die nen -Pufftreffen 2011......




   

Du hast die Uhr aber heut abend mächtig vorgestellt


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du hast die Uhr aber heut abend mächtig vorgestellt



verdammt meine "0" spinnt und will ab und zu auch ma ne "1" sein...*cheers*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *Kraft meines mir verliehenen Amtes*
> 
> bitte ALLE die nen -Pufftreffen 2011-Shirt wollen, mit Grössenangabe, per PN an misch.
> 
> das entlastet die "ALTE Puffmutter" bei den, für SIE, sehr anstrengenden Vorbereitungen



Yeah  wer T-Shirts will meldet sich bei Ihm, richtiges Datum, is egal! Isch hätte gerne einz mit 2013, zurück in die Zukunft und sou 

Gürüpüffsaü sollte bei mir druff stehn 

14.08.???????


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Yeah  wer T-Shirts will meldet sich bei Ihm, richtiges Datum, is egal! Isch hätte gerne einz mit 2013, zurück in die Zukunft und sou
> 
> Gürüpüffsaü sollte bei mir druff stehn
> 
> 14.08.???????



jajaja 14.08.2113


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 14.08. Punkt!



AB JETZT JÄHRLICH


----------



## BOSTAD (2. Juli 2010)

2013 ist dann Hooverboard Treffen


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 2013 ist dann Hooverboard Treffen



geil


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Juli 2010)

................

....jibbet dat wirklisch odda isset ´n nur jestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ................
> 
> ....jibbet dat wirklisch odda isset ´n nur jestellt ?



klar ES Kröte kannste bei [email protected] direkt ordern für 2077 n. AK77, aber glaub bis dahin brauchste sowas eher als Rollie oder Urne( ich allerdings auch und ALLE die das lesen!!!)


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2010)

hier ist ja stille. why?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juli 2010)

Waren heute wohl Alle am fahren.......vielleicht is es deshalb so ruhig.


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2010)

hea, AK, hosch mei PN bekumme?


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hier ist ja stille. why?



Das es hier so still ist liegt wohl daran das dass Besetzungscouchgedöhns
abgeschlossen ist 

Laut wird es erst wieder am 14.08., im Puff  

Wegen den Shirts müsst ihr euch an den AK77 wenden, per PN 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> hea, AK, hosch mei PN bekumme?



ajo DU und ALLE anderen die sich per PN, bezüglisch T-Shirt, an mich gaywendet haben sind notiert!!!


----------



## habbadu (19. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wegen den Shirts müsst ihr euch an den AK77 wenden, per PN
> 
> Gruß Gürü.



Da tut sich bis jetzt aber nix - hast Du deine "Angestellten" nicht im Griff oder ist der Ärmste total überlastet - er muß ja täglich halbe Schweine grillen und NASA-Wellpappe unter die Leute bringen und dann wird er auch noch von den rücksichtslosen, "doppel D" tragenden Ungeheuern durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Joker90 (19. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ajo DU und ALLE anderen die sich per PN, bezüglisch T-Shirt, an mich gaywendet haben sind notiert!!!



ja dann kannste mich auch notieren 
hehe


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. Juli 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Da tut sich bis jetzt aber nix - hast Du deine "Angestellten" nicht im Griff oder ist der Ärmste total überlastet - er muß ja täglich halbe Schweine grillen und NASA-Wellpappe unter die Leute bringen und dann wird er auch noch von den rücksichtslosen, "doppel D" tragenden Ungeheuern durcheinander gebracht



da tut sich einiges Herr Habbadu

die Liste der Pufftreffen-Shirts wächst stetig an.

oja diese "doppe-d-Monster" und die anderen da auch halt und sou machen misch fertisch, wie soll ich da geradeaus fahren?!?!?


----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2010)

@Muuuuuhhhhhhjand,
kommst Du jetzt eigentlich auch  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (22. Juli 2010)

Also am 14.08 wird doch auch eine "Ausfahrt" stattfinden - gibt's da schon einen Plan? Wird der Gaisberg dabei sein? Wird Guru dann sein jacket dabei haben? Fragen über Fragen

Will das außer mir denn KEINER wissen?
Haben außer AK77 alle nur  und   im Kopp?!


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Juli 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Also am 14.08 wird doch auch eine "Ausfahrt" stattfinden - gibt's da schon einen Plan? Wird der Gaisberg dabei sein? Wird Guru dann sein jacket dabei haben? Fragen über Fragen
> 
> Will das außer mir denn KEINER wissen?
> Haben außer AK77 alle nur  und   im Kopp?!



Habbadu isch konn Dir nur sage die hawä ALLE nur  im Kop´ und unsere Puffn****n 

ja DAS ist DIE Frage hat der Guru SEIN Jacket dabei?!?!
gehen wir ALLE aufn Gaisberg?!?!
springen oder nicht?!?!

Eichbaum oder Welde?!?--Kölsch oder Weizen?!?!

sooooooooooooviel Fragen


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2010)

hello,
darf man auch als Nicolai Waise mitfahren?
-duck und weg-


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hello,
> darf man auch als Nicolai Waise mitfahren?
> -duck und weg-



Was bitte ist ein/e Nicolai Waise?

Wenn Du dabei sein willst musst Du einen Test bestehen, sonst geht da gar nix


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werde auch vor Ort sein.............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich brauche keinen Test da ich einen " Freischein " habe...........


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen Test da ich einen " Freischein " habe...........



Denkst Du


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Denkst Du




Denkt ES


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

Sorry, schreibfähler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juli 2010)

................denk´ ich ?


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ................denk´ ich ?



denkt eigentlisch ES Kroete zu denken es denktalso ja denkst Du


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein/e Nicolai Waise?
> 
> Wenn Du dabei sein willst musst Du einen Test bestehen, sonst geht da gar nix



"Als Nicolai Waise wird ein Biker bezeichnet, der ein oder mehrere Nicolai Bikes  im harten Einsatz verloren hat. Hierbei wird zwischen sogenannten Vollwaisen, der Biker hat kein N Bike mehr, und Halbwaisen, ein neues N Bike ist bestellt, unterschieden. Als Nicolai Waise wird nur genannt, wer unter dem gesellschaftlichen Zwang, sich kein Liteville und Co. Bike als Überbrückung kauft".


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juli 2010)




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juli 2010)

..........puhhh, Glück gehabt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> "Als Nicolai Waise wird ein Biker bezeichnet, der ein oder mehrere Nicolai Bikes  im harten Einsatz verloren hat. Hierbei wird zwischen sogenannten Vollwaisen, der Biker hat kein N Bike mehr, und Halbwaisen, ein neues N Bike ist bestellt, unterschieden. Als Nicolai Waise wird nur genannt, wer unter dem gesellschaftlichen Zwang, sich kein Liteville und Co. Bike als Überbrückung kauft".



Test bestanden


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Test bestanden



jawollJA baystanden


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2010)

Und wenn ich mit m 901 komme?


----------



## pfalz (23. Juli 2010)

> Eichbaum oder Welde



:kotz:











> Ich brauche keinen Test da ich einen " Freischein " habe



wohl eher Freischwein


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2010)

ich glaub, ich muss mir das WE zum Puffen auch freischaufeln

immer wenn ich Foddos vom Puff sehe, spür ich ein Verlangen, dort den halben Laden leer zu kaufen...

Scheipse ;-)


----------



## softbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Wieviel werdens denn nun. Letztes Jahrs sinn ja die Steaks ausgegangen.
Müsste dann au mal wegam Gerstensaft kalkulieren


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wieviel werdens denn nun.




Wir lassen des Gespämme mal und zählen schnell kurz durch.

Ak77 un Üsch = 


2


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2010)

3


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 3




edith sagt nr. 3


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2010)

sprechen wir nur über den Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (23. Juli 2010)

Ich und Begleitung 5


----------



## habbadu (23. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mit m 901 komme?



....ich denke "901" (was immer das auch sein mag) ist ok, solange Du das STUTTGARTER HOFBRÄU zuhause läßt


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2010)

eigentlich mag ich das ganz gerne...

ich wandel deinen Satz mal ab:

"solange du das Schwabenbräu und Dinkelacker zu Hause lässt"

Hofbräu is nicht schlecht!
besser als Becks oder diese anderen deutschlandweit-Biere allemal


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Juli 2010)

*6*


----------



## Simbl (23. Juli 2010)

7+8+8 1/2


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> 7+8+8 1/2



jetzt raff ich gar nix mehr


----------



## Simbl (23. Juli 2010)




----------



## pfalz (23. Juli 2010)

*9*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2010)

*10*...........

Wenn Ihr mich reinlaßt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> sprechen wir nur über den Samstag?



Halloooooo?

kann ich nochmal den genauen Plan erfahren?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2010)

Sa. KS (Heidelberger Hausberg) fahren danach feiern im Puff, bis der Arzt kommt. Sonntag über Kopfschmerzen jammern und event. noch :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2010)

11

aber eben mit 901...


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2010)

13

bringe noch einen kumpel mit. er fährt ein cd prophet!



wird wieder lausitzer porter gewünscht? wenn ja dann ists schlecht da wir aus hamburg kommen. könnten aber astra mitbringen! astra rotlicht hat 6 volt. 



wie siehts aus mit der tour? dieselbe wie letztes jahr?


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2010)

*13* - Kroitergedöns hats sich vorgedrängelt


----------



## habbadu (23. Juli 2010)

mir wurde zugesagt, daß es auch eine "Mädchentour" geben würde - oder hab' ich das selbst angeregt
Guru, helf' mir mal

unabhängig davon - wann ist Stellzeit!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2010)

wir fallen früh um neun ein...


11 minuten früher als du, fuzzball!!!


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2010)

ok 14


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> mir wurde zugesagt, daß es auch eine "Mädchentour" geben würde - oder hab' ich das selbst angeregt
> Guru, helf' mir mal



Ne Mädels Tour wird es auch geben 




kroiterfee schrieb:


> wir fallen früh um neun ein...



viel SpaZz beim warten, denn früher mach ich nicht auf 










schildkroete58 schrieb:


> *10*...........
> 
> Wenn Ihr mich reinlaßt.....







guru39 schrieb:


> Sa. KS (Heidelberger Hausberg) fahren danach feiern im Puff, bis der Arzt kommt. Sonntag über Kopfschmerzen jammern und event. noch :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:



wenn es der Kopf zulässt So. vielleicht Beerfelden   







fuzzball schrieb:


> ok 14



14 Steaks und 3-4 paar Bratwürste.........?, geht klar  


Gruß Gürü 


freu mich schon. Wird wieder lustig


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2010)

ist deine fotocrew wieder am start?

du hast auf meine email noch gar nicht geantwortet!


----------



## fuzzball (24. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 14 Steaks und 3-4 paar Bratwürste.........?, geht klar
> 
> 
> Gruß Gürü
> ...



die werd ich brauchen, wenn ich mit dem XC HT euch hinterherhetzen darf; hab ja gehört beim letzten mal haben sich manche (Powerbar) vorher Dopingmittel eingeschmissen


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2010)

Wo ich bin, ist hinten!

übrigens war's heut sogar auf den weniger anspruchsvollen wegen im wald ziemlich geil ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Juli 2010)

Ja ja, jetzt üben sie sich wieder alle in Untertreibung und fahren dann per Stoppie nen Trail runter den ich gerade so schieben kann.


----------



## habbadu (24. Juli 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem XC HT euch hinterherhetzen darf



...das erinnert mich an den Ausspruch: Genie und Wahnsinn liegen nahe beieinander - wir werden sehn


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist deine fotocrew wieder am start?
> 
> du hast auf meine email noch gar nicht geantwortet!



Vielleicht 

und zur I-Mehl, ja.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2010)

supi! vielen dank!

wir rücken also mit astra rotlicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2010)

Ich wusste nicht sorecht wohin damit, aber ich wollts euch nicht vorenthalten :

Video


----------



## Mythilos (25. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht sorecht wohin damit, aber ich wollts euch nicht vorenthalten :
> 
> Video



respekt!


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2010)

Der Kleine hats echt raus  nofood @ 1:18 min


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2010)

Kein essen?


----------



## Hatschipuh (25. Juli 2010)

*15!*

was sollte man denn Ausrüstungsmäßig für eure Hausrunde alles mitnehmen?


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht sorecht wohin damit, aber ich wollts euch nicht vorenthalten :
> 
> Video



sprachlos...


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kein essen?



nein wir essen dat arme Kind ausem Vid ned!!!

ansonsten btt-klar wirds beim Pufftreffen Steaks aus meiner Hand geben wie immer...nur diesmal noch leckerer als WIE es letzte mal


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke, dass ich wieder nen griechischen Salat mitbringe und nen Topf Zazikkiieeeh...


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2010)

Jihaaa

muss ich etwa nen Eimer schwäbischen kartöffelsalat machen?

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker90 (25. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> sprachlos...




hehe jetzt biste auch noch sprachlos weil ich jetzt hier auch texten kann


----------



## fuzzball (26. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass ich wieder nen griechischen Salat mitbringe und nen Topf Zazikkiieeeh...



boah dann muss ich mir das mit der gemeinsamen Anreise noch überlegen 



@puffdaddy:
wie wär es mal mit einem Zeitplan, Tour, Pufftreffen, etc....


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Laut wird es erst wieder am 14.08., im Puff



am 10.08. 2010 abflug in den urlaub. (Türkei)


----------



## tokessa (26. Juli 2010)

He he 2 tage später komm ich


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> He he 2 tage später komm ich



aach  
 schreib mal PM wo genau.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @puffdaddy:
> wie wär es mal mit einem Zeitplan, Tour, Pufftreffen, etc....



Nen Zeitplan brauchen wir nicht! Ich werde den Laden ganz normal bis 13:30 Uhr geöffnet lassen und danach gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (26. Juli 2010)

Bei soviel Gesocks wird dir aber die Kundschaft wegbleiben


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juli 2010)

Das Gesocks ist die beste Kundschaft...


----------



## de´ AK77 (26. Juli 2010)

soooooooo hier die Pufftreffen-Shirts-2010 Entwürfe





und nein die Farbe ist NICHT verhandelbar

btw--ALLE die noch keins haben usw--PN an mich bis Mittwoch da mein Shirt-Dealer nur noch diese Woche am Start ist!!!


----------



## habbadu (26. Juli 2010)

Joker90 schrieb:


> hehe jetzt biste auch noch sprachlos weil ich jetzt hier auch texten kann



...die letzte Bastion ist gefallen...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> soooooooo hier die Pufftreffen-Shirts-2010 Entwürfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt muss ich mir doch mal einen "cooleren" Nick zulegen.
Obwohl...bei dem Nick traut mir eh' keiner mehr einen Puff-Besuch zu 

Ansonsten sieht das Shirt geniol aus.

Ich bring dann ne Schüssel Kompressor-Salat mit (Mais, Kidney-Bohnen, Paprika und Zwiebeln). Den gibts bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition aber erst nach der Bergauffahrt, sonst stehe ich die ganze Zeit im Nebel


----------



## softbiker (26. Juli 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und jetzt muss ich mir doch mal einen "cooleren" Nick zulegen.
> Obwohl...bei dem Nick traut mir eh' keiner mehr einen Puff-Besuch zu
> 
> Ansonsten sieht das Shirt geniol aus.
> ...



Wieso, da du beim kochen doch eh bestimmt schnabbolierst hast du uns dann quasi die Doping-Portion fürs bergauf fahren voraus.
Naja musste eben mit mir am schluss rummlungern

Und Puff-Besuche sind doch eh erst ab 18 legal. Außerdem gehören Sie ab einem gewissen Alter zum guten Ton. Duck und weg!


----------



## habbadu (26. Juli 2010)

@ Jörg_1969:
laß' doch einfach die "19" wech und mach statt dessen die 69 richtig fett, dann ist's wie für nen Puffbesuch geschaffen

@AK77:
Könnte man den Schriftzug "Pufftreffen" größer machen, ich meine, daß er so richtig reinknallt Das fände ich groovy baby - yeah


----------



## fuzzball (26. Juli 2010)

dann kann ich ausschlafen, hatte mir schon wegen den 9 Uhr die hier rumschwierten sorgen gemacht 





guru39 schrieb:


> Nen Zeitplan brauchen wir nicht! Ich werde den Laden ganz normal bis 13:30 Uhr geöffnet lassen und danach gehts los


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2010)

Ab 9 kaufen wir den Laden leer...

;-)

ach ja, aber erst ausschlafe...
Ich meine natürlich 9:00c=12:00


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

Hatschipuh schrieb:


> was sollte man denn Ausrüstungsmäßig für eure Hausrunde alles mitnehmen?



Ein oder mehrere Bücher 




habbadu schrieb:


> mir wurde zugesagt, daß es auch eine "Mädchentour" geben würde - oder hab' ich das selbst angeregt



Das in etwa ist die Pussyrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (27. Juli 2010)

Ich seh schon da muss ich mein Astronautenanzug einpacken.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Juli 2010)

ich seh schon ich muss den Bus nehmen


----------



## softbiker (27. Juli 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich seh schon ich muss den Bus nehmen



Ha Bus is gut 

Als wir letztes Jahr auf halbem Wege waren wo das Gruppenfoto entstanden ist, war da tatsächlich das Gerdsche mim Bus (VW-Pritsche).

Ich glaub 6 Plätze sind da drauf. Also Fuzzi die ersten beiden sind für uns reserviert


----------



## pfalz (27. Juli 2010)

wirds auch wieder eine 'frühe' Tour geben?


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## habbadu (27. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> wirds auch wieder eine 'frühe' Tour geben?



...die Idee finde ich jetzt mal ganz spontan gesagt gut

Man könnte sich vor dem Puff treffen und mit der nordischen Fraktion (Kroitergaydöns & Co.) z. B. zum Heiligenberg fahren und hinne bei Zigglhause widder nunner


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Juli 2010)

Wie? kein Levty gebucht?


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2010)

Nee isch glaub gelesen zu haben dass sein Frosch inner Pfanne gelandet ist.


----------



## Andi-Y (28. Juli 2010)

16

Andi

Was ist denn für abends mitzubringen? Bin zu faul jetzt alles zu lesen. Getränke, denke ich mal sind wohl nie falsch...

Bringt jeder sein Grillzeug und Salat mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juli 2010)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> 16
> 
> Andi
> 
> ...



getränketechnisch liegste rischtisch!!!

rein vom Grillgut her werden sisch der "Godfather of Puffness" & "Praktikant of Puffness" drumm kümmern

Beilagen wie "schwöbischör Kartöffelsalöt" usw sind gerne gesehen


----------



## Simbl (28. Juli 2010)

Da AK kann net grille....


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juli 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Da AK kann net grille....



sagt der "Herr of trockene Rindersteaks & warmes Bier"


----------



## der-gute (28. Juli 2010)

soll ich dir meinen Outdoorchef Ascona 570 leihen?


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> rein vom Grillgut her werden sisch der "Godfather of Puffness" & "Praktikant of Puffness" drumm kümmern



Da geh ma dann widda zur örtlichen Fleischfabrik und stöbern im Müll


----------



## Simbl (28. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> sagt der "Herr of trockene Rindersteaks & warmes Bier"



Hast trotzdem 10 Liter "warmes" Bier gesoffe. Und sag net es war ja nix anderes da. War genug Sprudel im Kühlschrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juli 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hast trotzdem 10 Liter "warmes" Bier gesoffe. Und sag net es war ja nix anderes da. War genug Sprudel im Kühlschrank



AAAlder...NIX war da als ALternative GARNIX

SPRUDEL...damit wasch ich mir die Füsse


----------



## Simbl (28. Juli 2010)




----------



## Flugrost (28. Juli 2010)

Warmes Bier heißt Sprudel.


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Warmes Bier heißt Sprudel.



*wink* Herr "Lieblingsschreiner of me"

ne warmes Bier is pervers, abartig, krank quasi einfach widerlich und ganz und garnicht zu tolerieren!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Juli 2010)

Is mir egal, Hauptsache die Apfelsaftschorle is gut gekühlt !


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich nich in Urlaub fahre komme ich auch vorbei gerollt :-D simmer schon 2 Kröten


----------



## Flugrost (28. Juli 2010)

Äppler?Äpplerschorle?Süss gespritzt? ...

@de`AK77 Ein altes russisches Rezept meint zu wissen, dass warmes (heiß gemacht=Dose in Wasserbad) Bier bei Erkältung/Grippe hilft. Meine Meinung: Empfindlicher Magen? - Schneller kann man nicht kotzen. "Sau"magen? - Schneller wird man net voll.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Juli 2010)

..........


----------



## softbiker (29. Juli 2010)

Sach ma Gerd du rollst und doch miter Pritsche aufn Berg oder?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juli 2010)

Wollte eigentlich auch durch die Stadt mitrollen......

Wenn natürlich ein paar Fußkranke gefahren werden möchten bin ich auch dabei.

Könnten dann bis zur " Mittelstation " mit der Doka und von da an mit dem 

Rad........oder so ähnlich.

So durch die Stadt mit ner richtigen Horde hat aber auch was........

Können wir ja noch beschnacken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2010)




----------



## BOSTAD (31. Juli 2010)

GOOOIL, ach wie krass, jeder bekommt ein individuelles shirt, super Idee krass aufwendig.. 


aber wieder übertrifft die Perrücke alles


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2010)

Die Shirts sind richtig gut geworden


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Die Shirts sind richtig gut geworden



DeinZ und die anderen die kein M wollten sind frisch im Puff eingetroffen-
-warten nun nur noch auf die M-Lieferung

 *bling-bling* & love is in the air....


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2010)

Mir fällt grade ein, dass ich Dir bei der Bestellung meine Größe nicht durchgegeben habe  Welche habe ich denn nun?


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2010)

Exxxtrasmall


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade ein, dass ich Dir bei der Bestellung meine Größe nicht durchgegeben habe  Welche habe ich denn nun?



looky looky @Post 406!!!


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2010)

Aus dem wurde ich schon vorhin nicht schlau...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>




.................soooooooofort ausziehen, ich glaube Du bist nicht bei Trost..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (2. August 2010)

Hallo Kroete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. August 2010)

..........servus

Alles senkrecht alter Schlawiner ?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

*pufftreffen2010*

der Kroiter Thomas kommt,- 100%tig.. er war samstag bei mir u. hat mich neidisch gemacht. 

gruss
Artur


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. August 2010)

Kommst eben auch......


----------



## de´ AK77 (2. August 2010)

rischtisch komm einfach, Bier und Fleisch wartet


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

wir  fliegen  doch im urlaub... habich  schon geschreiben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. August 2010)

viele Grüße aus Bischofsmais


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

ALTER

was macht das Gemüse in deinem Kühlschrank???


----------



## Andi-Y (2. August 2010)

.... Schlimmer als das Gemüse finde ich eigentlich das Eichbaum... Aber da sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden. trotzdem stimmt die Prio!!


----------



## habbadu (2. August 2010)

...ja, ja, kaum ist der Praktikant außer Reichweite, gibt's beim Guru so komisch Zeuch

Nicolai Baiks verscherbeln und dann Saichbaum trinken - da stimmt was nedd!

Viel Spazz im Urlaub und verdirb dir nicht deinen Gourmetmagen


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

Prioritätenvergleich:





Selig sind die, die perfekt dimensionierte Kühlschränke haben ;-)


----------



## habbadu (2. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Prioritätenvergleich:



Respekt - für nen schwäbischen Liteville Piloten


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

damit musst du wohl die perfekt eingepasste Flasche Ketchup meinen...

mit Astra hatte ich den ein oder anderen (ok, eher dreistellig) netten Abend begonnen

bei im Schnitt 8,50 Euro für 30 Flaschen war das Studentengerecht...


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ALTER
> 
> was macht das Gemüse in deinem Kühlschrank???





Das ist keine Gemüse  Das sind *Eimersaufsangriabiertomaten*


----------



## softbiker (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir  fliegen  doch im urlaub... habich  schon geschreiben .



Bist du sicher? Nicht das als nächstes den Türken der Sprit ausgeht


----------



## softbiker (3. August 2010)

Mensch ich wollte die Woche auch mal nach Bimo. Aber bei diesem Dreckswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2010)

hab i auch son shirt?


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Mensch ich wollte die Woche auch mal nach Bimo. Aber bei diesem Dreckswetter.



Morgen soll das Wetter besser werden  Zum Glück


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2010)

mogen ist heute und das Thermometer zeigt 13°C


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> mogen ist heute und das Thermometer zeigt 13°C



heit wars scheeee


----------



## kroiterfee (8. August 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=149819475032166


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2010)

Futter ist bestellt, gutes Wetter auch


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Futter ist bestellt, gutes Wetter auch



Frauen wollten sich bisher noch nicht so recht überzeugen lassen..also bestelltechnisch


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Frauen wollten sich bisher noch nicht so recht überzeugen lassen..also bestelltechnisch




Ne ne, lass mal stecken. Wenn ich da was neues mitbringe, dann gibt das mehr Ärger als ein neues Teil fürs Rad


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2010)

Wann sollte jetzt unsere ETA sein?

Ich steh am samstag nicht um 7 auf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wann sollte jetzt unsere ETA sein?



Was immer auch ETA ist  Immer dieses Aussengeländisch 

Also, nachdem hier nach einer zweiten "CC Runde" gerufen wurde werde ich diese führen (meine momentane Kondition :kotz 

Es geht ca. 11:00-12:00 Uhr am Puff los  Der Puffpraktikant wird dann wenn er Feierabend macht um 13:30 Uhr mit dem Rest der später kommt Richtung Berg aufbrechen, wo wir unZz dann um ca. 16:00-16:30 Uhr treffen um gemeinsam runter zu bügeln.

Danach geht's in den Puff zum 

Isch freu misch wie Sau auf Samstach 

GrÜß Gürü.


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2010)

ETA meint Estimated Time of Arrival

die CC Tour meint selber hoch fahren?
ob das mein vielleicht Stahlfederbebeintes 901 schafft...
13:30 mit Shuttle?


----------



## c_w (10. August 2010)

Klar, mit'm 901 kommste doch überall hoch!


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ETA meint Estimated Time of Arrival
> 
> die CC Tour meint selber hoch fahren?



Danke  selbern hochfahren, machen wir in HD immer 




c_w schrieb:


> Klar, mit'm 901 kommste doch überall hoch!



Mit dem AM/AFR auch 

Edit: Wir können zum Shutteln vielleicht die Kröte aktivieren


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. August 2010)

JawohlJa, meine Wenigkeit wird mit dem 2. Stosstrupp zw. 13:30-14:00 ne "normale & direkte" Tour uffn Bersch(per Muskelkraft ) starten

danach wie ES Gürü schon schrieb...

freu misch schon drauf Euch mit Steaks & Wurstgedöhns vom Atompilzgrill bewirten zu dürfen-ALOHAEY


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke  selbern hochfahren, machen wir in HD immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Könnte ´n Problem geben, wegen der Umweltzone darf meine Stinke Doka

net durch HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. August 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Könnte ´n Problem geben, wegen der Umweltzone darf meine Stinke Doka
> 
> net durch HD.





Wir kratzen das Dingens von meiner Karre ab, dann passt dass


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. August 2010)

.....glaub´ mir ,die Blauen sind net doof . 

die sehen sofort das die Doka nie und nimmer ne " Grüne " haben darf.


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .....glaub´ mir ,die Blauen sind net doof .
> 
> die sehen sofort das die Doka nie und nimmer ne " Grüne " haben darf.



echt? 


Sind die jetzt blau, dann müssen sie jetzt auch vorm Dienstantritt blasen


----------



## fuzzball (10. August 2010)

könnte  kann nicht mitkommen.

Euch viiiiiiiiiiel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. August 2010)

...............

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwQFmTwbQpE&feature=related"]YouTube- âªLakota Thunder - Sitting Bull Memorial Songâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> könnte  kann nicht mitkommen.
> 
> Euch viiiiiiiiiiel Spaß



schade.


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> 
> Sind die jetzt blau, dann müssen sie jetzt auch vorm Dienstantritt blasen



wo wird vorm Dienstantritt geblasen?!?! da trett ich auch an


----------



## habbadu (11. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> wo wird vorm Dienstantritt geblasen?!?! da trett ich auch an



...passiv oder aktiv


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. August 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...passiv oder aktiv



Aktiv natürlich!  Wer arbeitet denn schon gerne mit (Rest-)Alkohol im Blut?


----------



## Deleted63707 (11. August 2010)

Ich hocke hier im Urlaub fest! 
Wär aber sau gern dabei gewesen. Ja, auch bei der KS-tour.
Komme aber erst am Sonntag wieder an 
Meine ETA  wird so ca 22:00-24:00 sein. 
Naja, dann muss ich wohl Reste F***en 

Aber wie ich euch kenne werdet ihr auch ohne mich Spaß haben. 
(vor allem der Klaus...mehr Bier für Dich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. August 2010)

CC-Runde bin ich dabei. Gestern aufm Weg auf die Aueralm hab ich schon nach der ersten Kehre halb gekotzt.
Diese Intense-Schlappen müssen wider runter. Das ist ja wie mit angezogener Handbremse.


----------



## habbadu (11. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was immer auch ETA ist  Immer dieses Aussengeländisch
> 
> Also, nachdem hier nach einer zweiten "CC Runde" gerufen wurde werde ich diese führen (meine momentane Kondition :kotz
> 
> ...



An den Godfather of Puffnes:

...was muß ich mir bei dir unter einer CC-Runde vorstellen? 
Daß Du mit dem AM fährst? 
Daß Du schicke Lycra-S&M Höschen trägst? 
Daß Du so schnell den Buckel hochknallst, daß Du ein Windstopperunterhemd benötigst?



Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Hatschipuh (11. August 2010)

... ähm so wie es momentan aussieht kann ich wohl doch nicht kommen  außer es kommt zufällig jemand an Augsburg vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen  ansonsten muss ich leider für dieses WE absagen ...


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2010)

komm mit dem Zug nach Stuttgart und ich pack dich ein...


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> An den Godfather of Puffnes:
> 
> ...was muß ich mir bei dir unter einer CC-Runde vorstellen?
> Daß Du mit dem AM fährst?



Jep 



habbadu schrieb:


> Daß Du schicke Lycra-S&M Höschen trägst?



glaub mir, das willst Du nicht sehn :kotz: 



habbadu schrieb:


> Daß Du so schnell den Buckel hochknallst, daß Du ein Windstopperunterhemd benötigst?







der-gute schrieb:


> komm mit dem Zug nach Stuttgart und ich pack dich ein...



Mach das Hatschi


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2010)

boah, muss ich dann mein 301 mitbringen?

äh, Tschuldigung, aber ich hab halt nur ein Argon FR als einziges Nicolai...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. August 2010)

habsch das richtig verstanden? anfangs cc-runde und dann treffen mit der "späten" truppe um dann hinab zu bügeln?


wir als hamburger bringen ne kiste astra rotlicht mit (6 promille).


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> habsch das richtig verstanden? anfangs cc-runde und dann treffen mit der "späten" truppe um dann hinab zu bügeln?



Blitzmerkel


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2010)

suuuper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. August 2010)

kommt schon Jungs,

wo ich mein Schwerlast-Helius FR hochdrück, da kommts ihr doch logga nuff...




> astra rotlicht



Yeah!!












Man soll de Guru berghoch auch schon mit gezogener Bremse fahren gesehen haben....


----------



## habbadu (12. August 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> kommt schon Jungs,
> 
> wo ich mein Schwerlast-Helius FR hochdrück, da kommts ihr doch logga nuff...
> 
> ...




Solidarität mit Pfalz und AK77 - schweres Gerät

Bis Morgen ihr Buwe


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2010)

wat freu ich mich. 

mein kumpel kommt mit einem cd prophet. das ist sehr leicht hat aber nur ein kb. trotzdem halbwegs fahrbar gürü?

softbiker: wir müssen wieder einen trinken.



die hamburger fallen morgen so zwischen 9 und 11 ein.


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2010)

Was habt ihr eigentlich mit morgen, is doch am Samstach also erst übermorgen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. August 2010)

Dann werde ich auch mal schauen ob ich es bis spätestens 11:30 Uhr schaffe 

Aber zuerst muss ich den Salat und die Kehrwoche machen...

P.S.: Ich bring' dann auch mal noch 'ne Kiste Wölfchen mit. Dann können wir Domino spielen 
        Und wo war die Duschmöglichkeit noch mal? Irgend ein Bad in der Nähe, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2010)

samstag M O R G E N  herr gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (12. August 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> samstag M O R G E N  herr gürü.



ÜberMorgen is´ dann das Morgen Heute


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. August 2010)

Werd vielleicht zum Grillen vorbeischauen, ab wann hat der Ex-Praktikant die ersten Steaks fertig?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2010)

.....nö, wer nicht fährt bekommt nichts zu Essen !


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. August 2010)

Kann leider nur von 15 Uhr bis etwa 19 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2010)

.....pöööh....


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. August 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7451525]Werd vielleicht zum Grillen vorbeischauen, ab wann hat der Ex-Praktikant die ersten Steaks fertig?[/quote]

wenn ER vom duschen wieder kommt...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2010)

gibts wieder n sammeltaxi zum duschen in der schwimmhalle?


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. August 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts wieder n sammeltaxi zum duschen in der schwimmhalle?



also isch fahr mim Bike..hab aber nochn Platz, für alles weibl. unter 50kg, aufm Oberrohr meines Damenrades frei


----------



## pfalz (12. August 2010)

> Oberrohr



soso, hmhm...alles klar


----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> also isch fahr mim Bike..hab aber nochn Platz, für alles weibl. unter 50kg, aufm Oberrohr meines Damenrades frei



dann fahr ich bei dir mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2xA_ron (12. August 2010)

Hi,
würd mich gerne spontan eurer runde am samstag anschließen.
Mein rad braucht nämlich dringend seine erste richtige ausfahrt und als frischgeschlüpftes nicolai fühlt es sich im rudel vielleicht wohler.
mfg


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2010)

2xA_ron schrieb:


> Hi,
> würd mich gerne spontan eurer runde am samstag anschließen.
> Mein rad braucht nämlich dringend seine erste richtige ausfahrt und als frischgeschlüpftes nicolai fühlt es sich im rudel vielleicht wohler.
> mfg



gerne


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2010)

wieviel sind wir denn nun eigentlich? daslerzte mal waren es docvh so grob 20 oder?


----------



## Lynus (13. August 2010)

Ich meld mich hiermit endgültig ab (hatte ich mich überhaupt angemeldet?) 

Unser Nachwuchs ist noch nicht da, könnte aber jederzeit kommen, und da braucht mich meine Frau mehr als ihr mich 

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch einen tollen Tag, ich bin sicher, Pfalz und Andi-Y werden mich würdevoll vertreten. 

@Pfalz: Ein Steak für mich mitessen. EINS.


----------



## pfalz (13. August 2010)

> Ein Steak für mich mitessen. EINS.



jaja...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2010)

Diese Farbe ( die des Steaks ) hat nun auch wieder die Wunde an meinem linken Unterschenkel.       

War jedoch mit etwas auskratzen der halb verheilten und ausspülen des sich mittlerweile gebildeten Eiters aus der Wunde verbunden.


Bäh, des hat gestunken.........:kotz:


Bin nun krank geschrieben.

Es ist mir deshalb nicht möglich,  morgen zu angesagter Stunde an angesagtem Ort zu angesagten Tätigkeiten zu erscheinen.

................


----------



## yulour (13. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne kurzfristig der illustren Gruppe anschließen - damit das Warten auf mein AM so richtig weh tut 

mfg Holger
der vermutlich keine Ahnung hat, auf was er sich da einlässt...


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2010)

Ich bin dann morgen um 14 Uhr im Laden. Habt ihr jetzt schon die Tische und Bänke?


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

ja Du Simbl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. August 2010)

so, Karboffelsalat is gemacht

der macht durst, schmeckt eher isotonisch ;-)


kannste eigentlich noch n paar eiswürfels machen?
ich würd da was für mitbringen...


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

Hab leider nix um Eiswürfel zu produzieren. Wir kaufen einfach welche.


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2010)

Yeah!

Sammal, was muss ich mir unter der CC Tour vorstellen?

Wenn AM würde ich dafür gerne mit dem 130mm Fully kommen
zum bügeln aber aufs 901 umschwenken...

Kann man da s Rad wechseln?

Oder mir stellt jemand die federelement am 901 richtig ein, damit ich damit Touren kann ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2010)

Also, bin dann auch zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr am Puff... bringe noch einen Buddy mit Fremdfabrikat mit. 

@gürü: Schön warten, bis wir da sind - wir kommen mit auf die Tour  Und zwar die komplette, mit Bergauf-Teil. Hoffentlich wird es wieder so gut wie letztes Jahr mit levty als Guide...


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2010)

Bin auch zwischen 11 und 12 da...


Ach ja und by the way:
ICH BIN DAS FREMDFABRIKAT!
;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2010)

wir düsen in 2h los und cruisen gediegen landstrasse. kasten astra rotlicht schlummert schon im kofferraum. was freuen wir uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2010)

Bin auch da, aber erst gegen 18 Uhr. Selbst wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste, könnte ich sowieso nicht mitradeln -> Gabel beim Service.


----------



## Flugrost (13. August 2010)

kommt es Landesolaf auch?


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> kommt es Landesolaf auch?



Es landesolaf geht fremd und macht mit 'ner Tussi rum... nix mit Biken


----------



## Flugrost (13. August 2010)

Soll kommen, kann mit dem Guru rummachen.

Edith: Fortpflanzung ist generell überbewertet.


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2010)

Aber Frauenärsche grabschen sich schöner...


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

@DD,
auf Dich ES warte ich doch gerne 

@De Ak77,
wir Vollidioten haben das ES Brötchen Gedöhns vergessen 

@All,
könnte noch jeder der bei nem Bäcker vorbei fährt ca. 5-10 Brötchen einkaufen, dann sollte das passen  

piss morsche.

alla donn.


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Soll kommen, kann mit dem Guru rummachen.
> 
> Edith: Fortpflanzung ist generell überbewertet.



Als Nutte bin isch eh zu teuer  und die Eier die ich lege will eh keiner sehn


----------



## Flugrost (13. August 2010)

Das macht im Maximalfall ca 300 Brötchen. Nix Foampit - Brötpit.

Edith - der Preis bewegt sich nicht im Hartgeldbereich?


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das macht im Maximalfall ca 300 Brötchen. Nix Foampit - Brötpit.




Ich tu nicht wissen tun wie Du auf die Zahl 300 kommst, zuviel HolLywood?

Es kommen doch eh nur 2-3 Leute


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. August 2010)

verdammt WIR haben es brötchengedöhns vergessen...

Flugdöhner kannste noch fix 40-50 backen?!?!--THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Flugdöhner kannste noch fix 40-50 backen?!?!--THX



Die sind dann eh nur aus HolZ


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die sind dann eh nur aus HolZ



und HolzWürmern


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bin nun krank geschrieben.
> 
> Es ist mir deshalb nicht möglich,  morgen zu angesagter Stunde an angesagtem Ort zu angesagten Tätigkeiten zu erscheinen.
> 
> ................




Aber für nen Kaffee kommste doch vorbei?


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Aber für nen Kaffee kommste doch vorbei?



und uff ne Worscht?!?!?


----------



## Flugrost (13. August 2010)

Sieh an, die Prominenz is unterwegs - habt ihr moin nicht einiges vor? Ab ins Körbchen.
Als Werkstoff habe ich armierten Beton liebgewonnen, noch Lust auf Gebackenes von mir?


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> und uff ne Worscht?!?!?




une Steak  Mundgelutscht


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> une Steak  Mundgelutscht



und handgebraten


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2010)

Soll ich jezt noch brödle kaufen?


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2010)

ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2010)

Ich bin evtl. schon um 16 Uhr da. Seid ihr bis dahin wieder am Laden?


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2010)

Rainer...
mach das Bier kalt!!!!


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2010)

Hallo, das macht doch der Kühlschrank


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2010)

Der macht's halt grad net!


----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2010)

Ihr habt echt 'nen Schaden!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. August 2010)

Sorry daß ich nicht kommen konnte.


Falls Ihr morgen nicht all zu besoffen seid könnt Ihr ´mal in Beerfelle vorbeischauen.

Nach Aussage von einem mir befreundeten Gravity Pilot ist ein sat 1 Fernsehteam vor Ort.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. August 2010)

Bring mal n Bier mit, Guru!


----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2010)

Linda, wärest Du so nett und zeigst uns mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## Kaena (15. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Linda, wärest Du so nett und zeigst uns mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

Drei der Puffschläfer sind schon weiter geritten...

Wach bekommen Ham wer dich nicht, Guru...

Schee wars!


----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2010)

Danke für die Fotos Linda 

Schä wars!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. August 2010)

Ja, es war mal wieder richtig genial!

Schöne Tour und schönes Feschd 

Gruppenbild




Der Rest ist in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## dangerousD (15. August 2010)

Servus 

auch wenn wir uns gestern schon nach der Tour verabschieden mussten, war es mal wieder schön... 

@gürü: die Tour war (fast) so gut wie letztes Jahr 

Bin schon gespannt auf's nächste Jahr, evtl. sehen wir dann ja auch mal mehr Nicolais in Action. Ihr wißt schon, nicht nur gucken und Tipps geben, sondern auch selbst fahren/fliegen  Jetzt ist ja wieder Zeit zum Üben.

Cheers

der D


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

is der Guru jetzt eigentlich schon aufgewacht, oder pooft der immernoch?


----------



## schläferchriz (15. August 2010)

war ne echt geile sache gestern. sind nun auch wieder in hamburg gelandet.  danke guru für die gastfreunschaftlichkeit. hätten uns heut früh auch bedankt aber du warst nicht wach zu bekommen


----------



## kroiterfee (15. August 2010)

so isses. insgesamt wieder ne runde sache.  

das nächste mal pennen wir aber nicht im laden. 0230 nochmal mucke anmachen erzeugt aggression.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

is er denn jetzt mal aufgestanden?


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> is er denn jetzt mal aufgestanden?



ist ER..bzw er wurde "auferstanden"...


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

wenn wir gewusst hätten, das es so tief schläft, hätten wir nicht über ihn drüber springen müssen

wir hätten einfach ein Brett auf ihn gelegt und wären drüber marschiert ;-)


----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2010)

Ihr hättet auch einfach den Laden leerräumen können, während er schlief


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

ich fahr leider keine Kinderräder...


----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2010)

Oh, da hat aber jemand Ansprüche


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

klar

mit m Kopf zwischen den Knien fährts sich eher unkomfortabel


----------



## Demonhunter (15. August 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> war ne echt geile sache gestern. sind nun auch wieder in hamburg gelandet. danke guru für die gastfreunschaftlichkeit. hätten uns heut früh auch bedankt aber du warst nicht wach zu bekommen


 
Ja, war geilo! Bin zwar tatsächlich heut morgen mit einem extra breiten Astra-Schädel aufgewacht, das war's aber wert 

Hat wer meine grüne Adidas Jacke gefunden? Mein Bruder vermisst auch einen grauen Pullover ...

Gibt's inzwischen noch andere Foddos? Und Videos! Her mit die Videos!

Und nich vergessen: Downhill-Sprung bauen !!!

Bunt ist das Dasein! Und Granatenstark!
Volle Kanne Hoschis 

Edit:
Hoppla, da war der Marv noch angemeldet. Es schrieb: Der Jonas, euer Kontragonist.


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin von den Toten wieder auferstanden 

Als erstes möchte ich mich hier mal bei allen bedanken die dabei waren 

War ne saugeile Truppe mit der ich jeder Zeit wieder fahren und (vorallem ) feiern würde/werde.

Jetzt werde ich das Filmmaterial sichten und schauen ob sich was drauss
basteln lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (15. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin von den Toten wieder auferstanden
> 
> Als erstes möchte ich mich hier mal bei allen bedanken die dabei waren
> ...


 

Jetzt ist es wieder rum und ich ärgere mich noch immer, hier in München abeiten zu müssen ( vllt klappt es next mal hab ich beim letzten mal schon gedacht)

Naja wird irgendwann schon werden, Heidelberg läuft ja nicht weg

Gruß Frank


----------



## yulour (15. August 2010)

Ja was soll man da noch sagen... schä wars.

Tolles Wetter - Tour, Leute, Feier, Essen -  die Schäfchenhütter und Ortskundigen die dafür gesorgt haben, dass in der doch nicht kleinen Gruppe keiner auf der Strecke geblieben ist... Alles hat gepasst.

Meinen Dank


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. August 2010)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> Ja, war geilo! Bin zwar tatsächlich heut morgen mit einem extra breiten Astra-Schädel aufgewacht, das war's aber wert
> 
> Hat wer meine grüne Adidas Jacke gefunden? Mein Bruder vermisst auch einen grauen Pullover ....



jo hab ich heute morgen um 7:25 draussen aufer Bank gesichtet und gerettet


----------



## Kontragonist (15. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> jo hab ich heute morgen um 7:25 draussen aufer Bank gesichtet und gerettet



Ah, der Praktikant of Puffness: du bischt ähfach der beschde!

Wird das DH-Sprung-Bauen am Samstag eigentlich mit Restefressen und -Saufen gefeiert? Als wir heimgeschlingert sind war der Kühlschrank noch voller Schteeks un Bier


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. August 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wird das DH-Sprung-Bauen am Samstag eigentlich mit Restefressen und -Saufen gefeiert? Als wir heimgeschlingert sind war der Kühlschrank noch voller Schteeks un Bier



tsja weil DU zu früh zu zu warst  
aber wir haben schwer daran "gearbeitet" den Schrank, der zwischendurch nichtmehr kühlte, zu leeren 

man(n) munkelt es gab Schteaks und Würscht zum Frühstück


----------



## Kontragonist (15. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> tsja weil DU zu früh zu zu warst
> aber wir haben schwer daran "gearbeitet" den Schrank, der zwischendurch nichtmehr kühlte, zu leeren
> 
> man(n) munkelt es gab Schteaks und Würscht zum Frühstück



Jaja, so gehts zu im Puff: da wird keine "Arbeit" liegen gelassen, und wenn dafür bis in die frühen Morgenstunden geschluckt werden muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2010)

Für die, die es noch nicht kennen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM"]YouTube- Show Me Your Genitals[/nomedia]


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Für die, die es noch nicht kennen
> 
> YouTube- Show Me Your Genitals



knock knock...


----------



## Kontragonist (15. August 2010)

And while youâre at it 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjDr8KKtsE&feature=related"]YouTube- Show Me Your Genitals 2:  E=MC Vagina[/nomedia]

Edit: Und das muss dan auch noch â¦
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC03hmS1Brk&feature=channel"]YouTube- I Kill People[/nomedia]


----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> knock knock...



who's there?


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> who's there?



it´s me....

auch der absolute BURNER:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC03hmS1Brk&NR=1"]YouTube- I Kill People[/nomedia]


----------



## kroiterfee (16. August 2010)

hat noch jemand bilder gemacht? linda hat ja schon 3 gepostet.


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2010)

Boah

ich wurde heute mit diesen Worten begrüßt:
"du hast aber ne Knoblauchfahne"

;-)


----------



## pfalz (16. August 2010)

immer noch


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat noch jemand bilder gemacht? linda hat ja schon 3 gepostet.



ich hab noch Pics auf meiner Cam welche ich leider gerade nicht habe, da der Edde die Pics gemacht hat des Teil eingepackt hat und ich ihn erst morsche wieder sehe...also sollten morgen weitere Bilders kommen


----------



## Kontragonist (16. August 2010)

Spread the Word!

Am kommenden Samstag (21.08.) dürfen wir offiziell am Königstuhl bauen. So offiziell, dass man sich bei der Stadt selbst anmelden muss. Wenns geht, macht das alle  und macht Werbung bei euren Freunden und Verwanden dafür, sich anzumelden, damit die Stadt merkt, dass es reichlich Zuspruch aus der Bevölkerung gibt für eine offizielle DH-Strecke am KS!

Hier steht alles ganz genau: Locals Go Legal

Alles, was man für die Anmeldung wissen muss steht in Post #2.

Und den Thread am besten gleich abbonieren  Alle relevanten News zum Thema "legale Strecke Heidelberg" werd ich da veröffentlichen.

Haut rein, Leude!
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (16. August 2010)

Danke an Alle, 

die den schönen Tag  möglich gemacht hatten


----------



## BOSTAD (16. August 2010)

Ich habe ein Andenken mitgenommen. 2 Wespenstiche vom Trail. Vor lauter Abfahrt habe ich das gar nicht gemerkt 

Hatte richtig Spass mit Euch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den ein oder anderen mal im Taunus begrüßen dürfte!


----------



## Kontragonist (16. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Andenken mitgenommen. 2 Wespenstiche vom Trail. Vor lauter Abfahrt habe ich das gar nicht gemerkt
> 
> Hatte richtig Spass mit Euch. *Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den ein oder anderen mal im Taunus begrüßen dürfte!*



Mache mä, aldä Frankfoddä


----------



## Carnologe (16. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Andenken mitgenommen. 2 Wespenstiche vom Trail.



Sei froh, dass der Swany nicht dabei war. Sonst wärest Du an ganz anderen Stellen gestochen worden. Ganz zu schweigen von den Sitzproblemen danach 



> Hatte richtig Spass mit Euch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den ein oder anderen mal im Taunus begrüßen dürfte!



Wenn meine Gabel aus dem Service zurück ist, planen wir was!


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2010)

Yeah!

I'm dabei!


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2010)

dann bin isch ach dabei-wobei auch immer


----------



## pfalz (16. August 2010)

war geil!!!




wollt ich jetzt nur nochmal loswerden...


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> war geil!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isch fand ES und Eusch auch geil!!!


----------



## Carnologe (16. August 2010)

*C*laus, mach uns mal bitte ein paar leckere Steaks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2010)

Nächstes Mal bitte ein Termin wo ich nicht arbeiten muss denn ich wär auch gern mal dabei!!


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. August 2010)

sou ma paar Pics zum Treffen von mirse...-paar mehr in meinem Album..













wasn Anblick!!!


----------



## Carnologe (17. August 2010)

Ja, der Anblick ist wahrlich gottgleich! Sowas müsste es öfters geben


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2010)

Hier die Heiligenbergabfahrt zum Püfftreffen


----------



## pfalz (17. August 2010)

juchuuuuhh...nochmal!!


----------



## Flugrost (18. August 2010)

Zu der Abfahrt war DER Song sehr geil. My old S-Songwriterlove.
Tolle Tittenperspektive...

Danke für dieses vid! Gips noch irgendwelche Sertpentinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Y (18. August 2010)

He Guru,
Hab mir heute mein Hinterrad zerbeult. Kann ich Freitag früh mal vorbeikommen und du zentrierst es mir sozusagen direkt  ?
 Dann kann ich Samstag wieder fahren.

Das Video ist cool geworden, danke dir. 

Hau rein, Andi


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2010)

jep.


----------



## Carnologe (20. August 2010)

Ich weiss nicht mehr wer es war (Namen vergessen), aber wenn ich "And so i watch you from afar" erwähne, sollte sich dieser Jenige angesprochen fühlen...


----------



## schläferchriz (20. August 2010)

jep fühl mich angesprochen


----------



## Carnologe (20. August 2010)

Perfekt 

Ich danke für die geile Musikempfehlung und empfehle Dir in "Russian Circle" reinzuhören


----------



## schläferchriz (20. August 2010)

kein Problem.
war echt ne geniale runde. falls jemand der nicolai-fahrer am ersten wochenende in hahnenklee im park ist wär das echt klasse. bis dahin!


----------



## kroiterfee (20. August 2010)

chris, ich hab stress. ich komme rst morgen wegen dem adapter zum nachschauen. melde mich dann. sorry für ot.

carnologe: ich mail dich die tage mal an wegen den aufklebern.


----------



## Brainspiller (20. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Perfekt
> 
> Ich danke für die geile Musikempfehlung und empfehle Dir in "Russian Circle" reinzuhören



ohja! das lohnt sich!


----------



## schläferchriz (22. August 2010)

ja hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt 
PS: echt coole truppe hier


----------



## Carnologe (22. August 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> PS: echt coole truppe hier



Darauf spendiere ich 'nen geilen Song! Zwar Live, aber die Quali ist gut.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmOR1I2Q-OI&feature=related"]YouTube- Russian Circles "Harper Lewis" LIVE at Wicker Park Fest 07[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (23. August 2010)

oh man, wenn ich das hier lese, werde ich ja ganz neidisch ^^

sollte sowas nochmal stattfinden, würde ich auch gern dabei sein. wenns passt bringe ich auch "verstärkung" aus dem ruhrpott mit


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Die Spielen wenigstens in Raumanzügen 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPGA3vjMLgE"]YouTube- Paul Gilbert - Scarified[/nomedia]


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht mehr wer es war (Namen vergessen), aber wenn ich "And so i watch you from afar" erwähne, sollte sich dieser Jenige angesprochen fühlen...



Hab das Gespräch während dem Puffbesuch zwar nicht mitbekommen (wahrscheinlich grade im "Kühl"schrank gewühlt), beide Empfehlungen (ASIWYFA/Russian Cirles) gefallen mir aber. Ist vlt. nicht ganz so Underground und steht wahrscheinlich in einem anderen Regal, erinnert mich trotzdem irgendwie beides an Battles. Nur vom Aufbau her: die Schlagzeug- und Gitarren-Texturen. Battles ist was irrer  vor allem das B-Seiten-Zeug 

-> Reinhören

So, dann duck ich mich mal wieder unter meine Doors- und Beatles-Platten


----------



## Carnologe (24. August 2010)

Ah, Du bist der mit der Gitarre 

Russian Circles ist echt 'ne Sahne-Band, da kommt so schnell nix ran.
Die Battles haben ihren eigenen Sound, sind aber nicht mit ASIWYFAF/Russian Circles vergleichbar - zum Glück


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ah, Du bist der mit der Gitarre
> 
> Russian Circles ist echt 'ne Sahne-Band, da kommt so schnell nix ran.
> Die Battles haben ihren eigenen Sound, sind aber nicht mit ASIWYFAF/Russian Circles vergleichbar - zum Glück



Der große Bruder von dem mit der Gitarre. Der Frankfurt nicht mochte 

Wie gesagt: die erinnern mich an Battles, stehen aber wahrscheinlich nicht im selben Regal. So wie mich die Editors an Joy Division erinnern, obwohl man die auch nicht vergleichen sollte. Mir gefallen sie alle  bin leicht zu beeindrucken


----------



## BOSTAD (25. August 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Der Frankfurt nicht mochte


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


>



Gaynau,-nix gegen den Perückenfanboy aus Frankfurt    @Bostad


----------



## BOSTAD (25. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Gaynau,-nix gegen den Perückenfanboy aus Frankfurt    @Bostad


Ich bin doch dein persönlich Stalker 

  

Ist jemand von Euch am kommenden WE in Beerfelden unterwegs oder Bikeparkmäßisch aktiv? Ich muss mal was neues sehn. Winterberg ist durch


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


>


 


Ach, irgendwie  war's auch ganz schä do, aber ich bin halt nie so richtig heimisch geworden.



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ist jemand von Euch am kommenden WE in Beerfelden unterwegs oder Bikeparkmäßisch aktiv? Ich muss mal was neues sehn. Winterberg ist durch


 
Hätt schon Böcke auf Beerfelden, aber es soll derbe regnen  und da macht's mir kein Spass. Wenn's doch trocken bleibt, wär ich evtl. dabei. Wenn ich ein Auto bekomm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demonhunter (26. August 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto bekomm ...



Jo bekommste


----------



## Carnologe (28. August 2010)

Eh, isse Bike fertig und Gabel isse wieder da!

Vorher







Nachher


----------



## habbadu (28. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Eh, isse Bike fertig und Gabel isse wieder da!



Na, abe Du jetzt gemagt die richtige Lenker für die richtige Männer and die Helius ST


----------



## Carnologe (28. August 2010)

So siehte ause 
Mal schauen wie er sich im Einsatz anfühlt, evtl. hol ich mir dann einen noch breiteren. Nukeproof 760 etc...


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. August 2010)

na DER wird sisch männermässisch anfühlen

viel SpaZZ Dir!!!


----------



## Carnologe (8. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hatte richtig Spass mit Euch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den ein oder anderen mal im Taunus begrüßen dürfte!



Wie siehts bei Dir im November aus? Ich hab da ein paar Tage Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

der November ist bei mir gespickt mit Familiengeburtstagen und damit verbundenen "Kurzurlauben". 
Sag mir wann du Luft hast und ich kann dir sagen ob ich kann . Besser wäre es eh im Oktober, weil da am WE noch der Weiltaalbus (der hat nen Hänger für Bikes) shuttelt.
Hey der Taunus ist ja auch nicht 5 Std entfernt. Hin und zurück max 2 Std. Mehraufwand..

Ich würde mich über einen Besuch freuen, um euch den Taunus mal zeigen zu können.


----------



## Carnologe (8. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag den 17.10. würde ich mal spontan in den Raum werfen


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Sonntag den 17.10. würde ich mal spontan in den Raum werfen



Wenn´s Wedda passt bin ich auch noch mit 1-35 Leuten dabei


----------



## Carnologe (8. Oktober 2010)

Ohje


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ohje



Kommste morgen oder am Sonntach nach "Beertfelden" , zum Foddofieren  ?


----------



## Carnologe (8. Oktober 2010)

Samstag & Sonntag arbeiten. Sagte ich bereits, dass ich Einzelhandel hasse?


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Samstag & Sonntag arbeiten. Sagte ich bereits, dass ich Einzelhandel hasse?



Ich bin auch im Einzelhandel und  es 


Habt ihr "Tag der offenen Tür" am Sonntag?


----------



## Carnologe (8. Oktober 2010)

Mannheim hat Tag der offenen Tür - Verkaufsoffener Sonntag...

Wir haben von 13-17 Uhr geöffnet...4 Stunden für nix...


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> .......4 Stunden für nix...



bedeutet daß das Du für "mit ohne Geld" schaffst?


----------



## Carnologe (8. Oktober 2010)

Bissu wahnsinnig? 

Ich mein damit, dass in den 4 Stunden nix los sein wird 
Mein Sonntag ist dann aber trotzdem versaut, denn ich kann entweder davor noch danach radeln gehen, geschweige denn in Beerfelden filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Bissu wahnsinnig?
> 
> Ich mein damit, dass in den 4 Stunden nix los sein wird
> Mein Sonntag ist dann aber trotzdem versaut, denn ich kann entweder davor noch danach radeln gehen, geschweige denn in Beerfelden filmen



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt   kannste wenigstens noch Deine Olle durchziehen, diese Zeit bleibt mir morgen nicht


----------



## Carnologe (9. Oktober 2010)

Welche Olle?


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Welche Olle?



Ich dachte Du hättest noch eine 

Hat Dein Leben eigentlich noch Sinn, keine Olle, schoiss Arbeitszeiten!?


Weeesste was, wir fahren zum Bostat nach Hessen und Baiken da mal ne Runde


----------



## Carnologe (9. Oktober 2010)

Der 2. Platz in meinem Auto ist für Dich reserviert.

Also 17.10.! BOSTAD (verdammt, ich hab seinen Namen wieder vergessen) geht das klar?!


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn´s Wedda passt bin ich auch noch mit 1-35 Leuten dabei




 1-35?? Hehe 17. passt!

Ui da wird dann ja ganz schön was los sein.
Die ganze Sache wird dann eher Abfahrtsorientiert, dann komm ich mit´m ION. Aber glaubt nicht, dass ihr nicht strampeln/Schieben müsst , ich habe die HS nicht umsonst am Bike  Ich habe leider keinen Laden in dem wir anschliessend was Grillen können.  Aber zwischendrin kommen wir an Grillbuden vorbei 





Das ist der Busplan für den Bus der uns garantiert mitnimmt, allerdings nur 3/4 des Feldbergs (Sandplacken). D.h. wir treffen uns pünktlich um viertel vor elf an der Hohemark. Wenn wir Glück haben nimmt uns der andere Bus bis ganz nach oben hin mit. Evtl. können wir auch mal mitm Auto hoch und mitm Bus wieder runterholen usw.
Da freue ich mich!! 

My Name:




Its all about the Benjamin´s baby


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Oktober 2010)

Warum kommt ihr nicht schon morgen? Da wird das Wetter garantiert passen!


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr dieses WE das Rennen in Beerfelden mit


----------



## Carnologe (9. Oktober 2010)

1. Morgen ist das BBNR
2. Morgen arbeite ich
3. Jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann freue ich mich auf euch, wenn ihr nächste Woche kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (9. Oktober 2010)

- Kann ich da (Hohemark) irgendwo in der Nähe parken?
- Wohnst Du da auch gleich in der Nähe?
- Busticket?
- Kommen Frauen (außer Dir) mit?


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> - Kann ich da (Hohemark) irgendwo in der Nähe parken?
> - Wohnst Du da auch gleich in der Nähe?
> - Busticket?
> - Kommen Frauen (außer Dir) mit?




Hohemark (HM)ist quasi ein riesiger Parkplatz.
Die HM ist 20min mit´m Auto von Ginnheim entfernt. Also nicht wirklich in der Nähe.
Busticket kostet glaube ich 1,60 , also schon mal anfangen zu sparen 
Frauen, was willst du mit Frauen, ich dachte du stehst auf Männer


----------



## Carnologe (10. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hohemark (HM)ist quasi ein riesiger Parkplatz.
> Die HM ist 20min mitÂ´m Auto von Ginnheim entfernt. Also nicht wirklich in der NÃ¤he.
> Busticket kostet glaube ich 1,60 â¬, also schon mal anfangen zu sparen
> Frauen, was willst du mit Frauen, ich dachte du stehst auf MÃ¤nner




 Rgr that!
 Also treffen wir uns nicht bei Dir, ok.
 Nimmt der Busfahrer auch Kreditkarten? 
 Mein Spitzname ist Rocco, denk nochmal drÃ¼ber nach 

Achso, mein Name heisst Ã¼brigens:


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Oktober 2010)

Heeee
ich habe gute Nachrichten, ich habe evtl. fÃ¼r kommenden Sonntag einen Shuttle klar gemacht. 2-3â¬/ Fahrt nimmt der Kleine, dafÃ¼r mÃ¼ssen wir nur noch halb soviel strampeln. Ein AM langt bei weitem fÃ¼r den Taunus. Der nimmt bis zu 7 Leuten mit.  Ich habe schon 2-3 im GepÃ¤ck 

Meinst du diesen Rocco? Marco?!


----------



## Carnologe (10. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Heeee
> ich habe gute Nachrichten, ich habe evtl. für kommenden Sonntag einen Shuttle klar gemacht. 2-3/ Fahrt nimmt der Kleine, dafür müssen wir nur noch halb soviel strampeln. Ein AM langt bei weitem für den Taunus. Der nimmt bis zu 7 Leuten mit.  Ich habe schon 2-3 im Gepäck
> 
> Meinst du diesen Rocco? Marco?!



Spitze!

Ja, ich meine diesen Rocco


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Shuttletyp ist sich auf einmal doch nicht mehr so sicher, ob er bis dahin ausm Urlaub zurück ist... also packt besser 2 Kettenblätter oder Overdrive ein ;D, wir werden schwitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

schwitzen?!?!--ich dacht wir kommen zum grillen zu Disch

achja und aktuelle Bilder vom Rocco IN ohne Kleidung machen für unZeren Kalender 2011


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Der Shuttletyp ist sich auf einmal doch nicht mehr so sicher, ob er bis dahin ausm Urlaub zurück ist... also packt besser 2 Kettenblätter oder Overdrive ein ;D, wir werden schwitzen





gibt es wenigens warmen Regen?


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> gibt es wenigens warmen Regen?



Du und Deine sexuellen Fantasien 
Kommt ES Claus auch mit?

Gut, dass ich erst von 3KB auf 1KB "aufgerüstet" habe. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Du und Deine sexuellen Fantasien
> Kommt ES Claus auch mit?
> 
> Gut, dass ich erst von 3KB auf 1KB "aufgerüstet" habe. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel



Der AK und der Habbadu wollen "glaube" ich auch dabeí sein 

Ich fahr dann bei Dir mit


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2010)

Gediegen


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gediegen




finde ich auch, bekomm ich auch nen Kaffee


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> finde ich auch, bekomm ich auch nen Kaffee



Ich kann Dir auch in die Tasse kacken, dann haste auch was Braunes


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2010)

is ja ekelhaft...


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir auch in die Tasse kacken, dann haste auch was Braunes



ich werde mir das, glaube ich, noch überlegen


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> is ja ekelhaft...



Neidisch? 

2 Boys 1 Cup *YUMMIE*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

also isch fahr beim Habba mit, do sinkt ES Niveau ned so wie bei Eusch kotfixierten...


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2010)

Als ob Dein Auto keine Kotflügel hätte...


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Hey cool da freue ich mich!
Wir fahren nie länger als 2 km bergauf. Ich schätze mal so auf max. 600hm auf den ganzen Tag entspannt verteilt. Beten wir für gutes Wetter. Sönst







Kägge togo


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2010)

Der reinste Mokkatempel...


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir auch in die Tasse kacken, dann haste auch was Braunes



Das würde ich dann doch merken


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Kleines [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99ThbMhLFnk"]YouTube        - A sunny day @ Feldberg[/nomedia] vom Bersch.
Hoffe man kann es angucken..
Noch Video


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Kleines YouTube        - A sunny day @ Feldberg vom Bersch.
> Hoffe man kann es angucken..
> Noch Video



sieht aus wie als Heidelberg 


Gruß Gürü.


----------



## frankweber (13. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie als Heidelberg
> 
> 
> Gruß Gürü.


 
@benni, guru etc.
Viel Spaß im schönen Taunus - Wetter soll ja auch nett werden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Frank,

 warum kommste nicht mit?? Was machen wir bei schlechtem Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Was machen wir bei schlechtem Wetter?



Eh, biken???


----------



## frankweber (14. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> warum kommste nicht mit?? Was machen wir bei schlechtem Wetter?


 

Vielen Dank für die Einladung aber ich kann leider nicht, da ich noch recht frisch operiert bin, hatte mir das Bein gebrochen, und muß noch 4 Wochen einen vacoped Schuh tragen. 

War aber mit dem gebrochenen Bein( Außenknöchel Weber B) ( vor der OP )in Livigno zum biken - top bikepark ist das dort.
Nur das Landen auch nach kleiner Airtime war immer schwer zu stabilisieren, da hab ich einfach versucht die Airtime zu vermeiden, war auch so schön.



Wetter wird gut sein, morgen soll es regnen Samstag und Sonntag ausreichend gut für Biken.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute mal bei uns in der Pfalz biken


----------



## softbiker (15. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal bei uns in der Pfalz biken



Naja Schauspieler wirste nicht grad. Mit so einem grimmigen Gesichtsausdruck.
Der Rest war ganz nett.


----------



## habbadu (15. Oktober 2010)

Neues Spielzeug für's Abspritzen unterwegs
14 Liter Volumen, optimaler Arbeitsdruck 3,5 bar


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2010)

Übertreiber!!
Wir haben hier nen Bach zum putzen 

@Rocco du guckst so böse im Vid. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2010)

@Guru, nimm doch bidde mal die gopro mit!


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

wenns Wedda basst is a die GoPro am Start.


----------



## frankweber (15. Oktober 2010)

Wedda vohersach is ja schlechter geworrn.

Ich laß mal den Föhn an zuhaus - bringt bestimmt 1 Grad mehr.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2010)

Es wird kalt und trocken so wie es die Nekrophilen lieben


----------



## frankweber (15. Oktober 2010)

Das Ausüben dieses Triebes ist strafbar.

..........aber nur wenn man sich erwischen läßt 

..............pfui was für ein Anblick



erst die Tasse mit Braunem jetzt das ...........was kommt wohl als nächstes ..........es schüttelt einen vor ekel.............




aber weiterlesen werden wir dennoch


----------



## habbadu (15. Oktober 2010)

...wenn ich mir die letzten Nachrichten so durchlese, bin ich mir sicher, daß das am Sonntag eine Veranstalltung mit gehobenem Niveau geben wird  Wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2010)

Hehe sorry für meine derbe Art 

Ich freu mich!!

Also nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Sonntag spätestens um 10:45 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle "Oberursel Hohemark", Bus fährt um *11:04 Uhr.* Fullface sowie Schienbeinprotektoren sind zu empfehlen. Ich nehme auf jeden Fall Wechselwäsche mit.
Ich werde so ab 10:15 Uhr dasein.
 Mittag machen wir nach der 2. Busfahrt (so ca. um 2 Uhr)am Fuchstanz (Touriküche) Erbseneintopf, Flammkuchen oder Bratwurst. (3-8 Euro).
Ich hoffe noch auf den Shuttletypen, aber sicher ist´s nicht.

Handynummer per PM, falls gewünscht!


----------



## pfalz (15. Oktober 2010)

Ma wieder im Puff gewesen und leeeeeeecker Käffsche getrunke. Für zu Haus gabs auch was:


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2010)

Rainer, könntest du mir bitte einen 2011er Katalog mitbringen... thx


----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @Rocco du guckst so böse im Vid. ?



Ich guck immer so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Rainer, könntest du mir bitte einen 2011er Katalog mitbringen... thx



wenn Wedda dann Katalog


----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)

@BOSTAD

Reichts wenn ich die Friedberger Landstraße in mein TomTom eingebe?

@Guru

******** müssen wir früh los!


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> ******** müssen wir früh los!



wenn Wedda dann früh los


----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei schlechtem fahren wir nicht?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

definiere schlecht?


----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)

Alles Andere ist Spitzenwetter!


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

solange es nicht so wird


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> @BOSTAD
> 
> Reichts wenn ich die Friedberger Landstraße in mein TomTom eingebe?





Nö, probiers mal hiermit klick!


----------



## frankweber (16. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hehe sorry für meine derbe Art
> 
> Ich freu mich!!
> 
> ...


 

............und die gewechselte Wäsche bietest Du dnn im Ebay an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (16. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ............und die gewechselte Wäsche bietest Du dnn im Ebay an



Respekt - Klasse Idee 
Nichts ist pervers


----------



## frankweber (16. Oktober 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Respekt - Klasse Idee
> Nichts ist pervers


 

dieses wochenende kann man kostenlos bei ebay 2 artikel einstellen.

die wäsche und die braune tasse .....mal sehen was mehr bringt.

Könnt man dann noch nen Teekessel für den Puff mit sponsoren.


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass meine Halsschmerzen bis morgen weg sind


----------



## Carnologe (16. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn nun aus?


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Oktober 2010)

Also ich denke ich bin morgen fit. 

Es soll zu mindest von oben trocken bleiben.


----------



## Carnologe (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich ruf mal kurz die Puffmutter an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (16. Oktober 2010)

wie schauts?


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wecker ist gaystellt  bin um 900 am Puff!


----------



## Carnologe (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter für morgen sieht gut aus, es wird nur kalt. Thermohemd FTW!


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2010)

Gude besserung Frank


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für Euren Besuch, jetzt habe ich Fieber, aber das wars wert 

Auf dem Heimweg habe ich im Radio gehört, dass ein Bärenschiss im Wald gefunden wurde.


----------



## Carnologe (17. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die geile Ausfahrt und gute Besserung!


----------



## habbadu (17. Oktober 2010)

Männer, Männer!

das war heute eine Geländsportveranstaltung auf höchstem Niveau!
Danke dem Gayd - und gute Besserung

...das Niveau ist nachhaltig - wie jeder sehen und lesen kann


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2010)

hehe. ich sehe es etablierte sich so etwas wie die nicolai-sekte auf tour.  vielleicht klappts auch mal mit dem deutsch-tschechischen grenzgebiet? in hh ists ja nu etwas mau.

leider sitz ich auf gepackten koffern da meine hold eund ich nachwuchs erwarten. sonst hätte ich mich gern angeschlossen.  gibts bilder/videos?


----------



## Carnologe (17. Oktober 2010)

Der Rainer hat gefilmt, vielleicht stellt er es heute noch Online 

Viel Glück bei der Geburt!


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Euren Besuch, jetzt habe ich Fieber, aber das wars wert
> 
> Auf dem Heimweg habe ich im Radio gehört, dass ein Bärenschiss im Wald gefunden wurde.



Wenn ich gewusst hätte das es in eurem Wald Bären gibt hätte isch da nicht geschi§§en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hÃ¤tte das es in eurem Wald BÃ¤ren gibt hÃ¤tte isch da nicht geschiÂ§Â§en



Wieso scheiÂ§Â§t du in den Wald, ich dachte, ihr wolltet in ne Tasse kacken 

Ist das auch im Film dokumentiert? Der Rainer lÃ¤sstâs ja oft einfach mitlaufen


----------



## frankweber (18. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gude besserung Frank


 

Danke, ich war gestern im Odenwald (Geburtstagsfeier in Grasellenbach -gefühlt am Ende der Welt),da hätten wir uns auf der Autobahn zuwinken können.

Habt Ihr auch ein paar Fotos gemacht ?

Gruß Frank und gute Besserung an Benny


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist das auch im Film dokumentiert? Der Reiner lässts ja oft einfach mitlaufen




Leider nicht  Das nächste mal film ichs aber, versprochen


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Oktober 2010)

Yeah! Cooles Lied, warum habe ich in der Bussequenz eigentlich Mickeymouseohren?


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. Oktober 2010)

"und warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?!!?...."


----------



## habbadu (18. Oktober 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> "und warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?!!?...."



...um den Bärenschi§§ zu binden?


----------



## Kaena (19. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> ........, warum habe ich in der Bussequenz eigentlich Mickeymouseohren?



das habe ich mich auch gefragt


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2010)

Den wollte ich euch ja auch noch zeigen 

[yt=Caro und Bobos Kinderkiste - Blumen]9eL-PyOdkns&feature=related[/yt]

[yt=  Caro und Bobos Kinderkiste heute Blähungen ]P2sqEQizkOs&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2010)

Altkönig mache ich manchmal als schnellen Nightride, wirklich sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2011)

Wann gehen wir wieder gemeinsam Biken?


----------



## habbadu (8. Juni 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wann gehen wir wieder gemeinsam Biken?



mach doch einfach mal einen Vorschlag - sollen wir wieder nach Hesse kommen oder möchtest Du mal etwas anderes sehen Wir bekommen hier ja evtl. noch diesen Sommer einen Spielplatz auf dem die Fußgänger eine möglichst devote Haltung uns gegenüber einnehmen sollten


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Habadu,

also der Kontragonist kommt mit nem Freund am Pfingstmontag zum biken.
Wäre also cool wenn ihr auch alle mitkommt.
Der Bus den wir auf alle Fälle nehmen können fährt um:

8:38, 11:18, 13:18, 15:18 Uhr

Wäre doch klasse wenn ihr am Montag um 10:45 Uhr an der Hohemark (diesmal Oberursel) sein könntet. Ich werde diesmal mein schweres Bike mitschleppen, da mein AM auf Schönheitskur in Lübbrechtsen ist also gemütlich hoch und übermotorisiert runter.

Nach HD komme ich dieses Jahr definitiv noch, wollte dem Guru auch mal wieder hallo sagen und eure neu Strecke mit nem Harvester kaputtfahren


----------



## Kontragonist (8. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte gern hin wollen, bin aber ohne Auto und mein o.g. motorisierter  Kollesch steht zwischen der schwierigen Wahl, sich sonntäglich auf einer  Weißwein-Pardey hemmungslos zu besaufen oder am Montag fleißig  sportlichen Aktivitäten in Form eine Feirtagsradtour nachzugehen.

Ums kurz zu machen: wenn sich jemand aus dem Raum Heidelberg für die Tour Anmeldet und noch platz für mich und mein AFR im Karren hat würd ich mich da ggf. gern an den Fahrtkosten beteiligen


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2011)

Selig sind die, die normale Jobs haben...


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2011)

Pfingstmontag is bei uns ein Feiertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2011)

Pfingstmontag is in ganz Deutschland ein Feiertag


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2011)




----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte so ab 8:30 Zeit...dann bin ich fertig.

(wobei ich nicht rumheulen will, ich fahr ja Donnerstag dann nach Livigno ;-)


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2011)

"Miss Violett" würde gerne in den Taunus!


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> "Miss Violett" würde gerne in den Taunus!



Soll isch die Kläh mol ä bissje fä disch inreide? Oder will der Zuhälter selber ran 

Mein unentschlossener Kollege hat sich wider meine voreilige Vermutung richtig entschieden  Wir sind also auf jeden Fall am Start!


----------



## freiraum (9. Juni 2011)

Weißwein sucks, ich komm mit


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Soll isch die Kläh mol ä bissje fä disch inreide? Oder will der Zuhälter selber ran



Ne Missy wurde schon von mir eingeritten 

darfst SIE aber gerne auch ma besteigen


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Taunus? Wann? Können wir noch 2 Monate warten bis ich mein neues Bike hab?


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2011)

Ne des wird ne reine N-Tour


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Taunus? Wann? Können wir noch 2 Monate warten bis ich mein neues Bike hab?



Ja.
Pfingsmontag.
Nein 

Musst das Helius wohl noch mal schnell zuasmmenstecken, bevor es einer in der Bucht schießt  Was solls denn werden, wenn kein Nic? Tipp: es gibt nur eine begrenzte Auswahl richtiger Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (9. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Taunus? Wann? Können wir noch 2 Monate warten bis ich mein neues Bike hab?



....trau dich doch und sag' was es gibt


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Zum Schutze meiner selbst, gebe ich darauf keine Antwort 

Ein Glück hab ich noch Nicolai Decals hier ^^

EDIT: Habbadu, machse Du eine falsche Wort, kriegse Du Beton an die Fuße!


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juni 2011)

Na aber hallo, hier kommt ja langsam eine beachtliche Truppe zusammen !! 
Evtl. nehme ich auch noch einen Ortskundigen mit Fremdprodukt mit.

Was auf jeden Fall cool wäre, wenn alle Cambesitzer ihr gutes Stück mitnehmen und Material fürs Nicolaifamilienalbum aufnehmen.

*Also um 10:45 Uhr an der Hohemark Oberursel*


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> *10:45 Uhr*



  Das is ja mitten in der Nacht


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

Das lÃ¤sst sich allerdings nicht von der Hand weisen â¦

ân StÃ¼ndchen SpÃ¤ter?


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das nur von dem Busfahrplan abhängig gemacht, wir können uns auch um 12:45 Uhr treffen. Ist das besser für euch??

Btw das wird eine ganz langsame Sache Bergauf, bin mitm IOn unterwegs. Wir müssen im Taunus nämlich immer ein bisschen Bergauf!!


----------



## habbadu (9. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das is ja mitten in der Nacht



stell dich nicht so an, im Alter braucht man nicht mehr soooo viel Schlaf


----------



## pfalz (9. Juni 2011)

> Soll isch die Kläh mol ä bissje fä disch inreide? Oder will der Zuhälter selber ran






> Ne Missy wurde schon von mir eingeritten
> 
> darfst SIE aber gerne auch ma besteigen



Lochschwager???? Bäää, Sauereikäs...


----------



## freiraum (9. Juni 2011)

Woll'n wir uns um 10 oder 10:30 am Puff treffen?

In meine Karre passen drei Mannskerl inkl. Bike 

@Kontra 
Ich hol' dich vorher ab, wegen dem Blauen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> In meine Karre passen drei Mannskerl inkl. Bike



Shotgun!







freiraum schrieb:


> Woll'n wir uns um 10 oder 10:30 am Puff treffen?
> 
> @Kontra
> Ich hol' dich vorher ab, wegen dem Blauen und so



Für mich OK


----------



## Simbl (9. Juni 2011)

Hab auch Lust, aber mei Gawwel is noch in Ägypten


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Lochschwager???? Bäää, Sauereikäs...



ajo des män isch eigentlisch ach


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2011)

Jo.....geh´ doch fott...........


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Und damit ihr was zu lästern habt: Ich hol mir ein Canyon! 

EDIT: Guru reibt sich schon die "Service-Gebühr" Hände


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> EDIT: Guru reibt sich schon die "Service-Gebühr" Hände



und isch lach mich doud...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2011)

Käniän......hawe die een Daunhiller ?


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

Iwo, die meisten sind ja mit ihrem Canyon zufrieden  bei meinem Bruder war zwar schnell ne Delle drin, ein Lager wollte nicht in der Passung bleiben und das Schaltauge zerbröselt, wenn man es unfreundlich anschaut, aber das war sicher ein Montags-Modell


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2011)

...........rofl


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Wer will denn einen Downhiller?

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

Das Dropzone währe sofort verfügbar und obwohl ich ganz viel weinen müsste, könntest du damit am Montag schon dabeisein 

Spaß beiseite  von der Sache her ist das ja ein super Räddl, das in den Tests gut weg gekommen ist und ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> EDIT: Guru reibt sich schon die "Service-Gebühr" Hände



Oh ja, Canyon´s hab ich oft in der Werstatt  Nicolai´s aber auch


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Merci Kontra 

Neuer Puff Witz: "Was zahlt Rocco für einen Rad-Service?" Immer 50 mehr


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Merci Kontra
> 
> Neuer Puff Witz: "Was zahlt Rocco für einen Rad-Service?" Immer 50 mehr



Neuster Püff Witz, Röcky Mönten


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Ne, wird ja kein Rocky mehr


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

Canyon kann ich zu einem Gewissen Preis reparieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2011)

Der da wäre? 1000?


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2011)

2000


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, aber schlimmer als beim letzten Mal wirds wohl nicht 

36% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## freiraum (10. Juni 2011)

... bei mir sieht's besser aus


----------



## Carnologe (10. Juni 2011)

Weather Pro ftw


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Juni 2011)

Nur mal so, wer kommt denn nun definitiv mit?

Kontra
Freiraum 
Guru
Perückentony 
2 Lokals

@ Clausi (Gib mal bei google Perückentony ein un klick auf Bilder.... da kommt    dann das





..... und ein paar Fotos von deinem Bike 


oder eins von mir, damit du weisst dass du nicht alleine bist mit deiner Haarpracht


----------



## Simbl (10. Juni 2011)

Würd gern aber hab bis dahin wohl noch kein Rad


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2011)

Simbl schrieb:


> Würd gern aber hab bis dahin wohl noch kein Rad



Dafür hab ich 2, quasi 1 zu viel


----------



## freiraum (10. Juni 2011)

carnologe schrieb:


> weather pro ftw



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich 2, quasi 1 zu viel



Wenn mir eins geben kannst wäre super


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur von dem Busfahrplan abhängig gemacht, wir können uns auch um 12:45 Uhr treffen. Ist das besser für euch??
> 
> Btw das wird eine ganz langsame Sache Bergauf, bin mitm IOn unterwegs. Wir müssen im Taunus nämlich immer ein bisschen Bergauf!!



Geb mir bitte die Adresse zu der wir kommen sollen und die Uhrzeit!


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juni 2011)

Hi
Hier die Adresse der Schule die in der NÃ¤he der Haltestelle ist

Alfred-Lechler-Str. 10, 61440 Oberursel
Bitte kommt um 12:45 uhr, dann haben wir eine halbe Stunde Zeit bis der Bus kommt. Bus kostet 1,6 â¬

Freue mich!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2011)

BOSTAD/ schrieb:
			
		

> Alfred-Lechler-Str. 10, 61440 Oberursel
> Bitte kommt um 12:45 uhr
> 
> Freue mich!



Danke 

Ich mich auch 

aba Habbdu muZz dabei sein.


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

Es sieht immer besser aus


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

Ähm, Oberursel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (12. Juni 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Ähm, Oberursel ...



...feiert vom 10.06-19.06 "Hessentag" ich gehe davon aus, daß da in und um Oberursel sehr viel Verkehr sein wird


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

Oh!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...feiert vom 10.06-19.06 "Hessentag" ich gehe davon aus, daß da in und um Oberursel sehr viel Verkehr sein wird



Wir könnten ja auch nach Stromberg fahren


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juni 2011)

Keine Sorge wegen des Hessentags. Der ist nicht auf der feldbergseite. Bin heute auch prima durchgekommen.


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

Wir brauchen ca ne Stunde bis Oberursel.
Woll'n wir uns dann um 11:30 am Puff treffen?


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juni 2011)

Meinetwegen auch 11:00 Uhr â ich hab kein Interesse, wegen eines evtl. stattfindenden Familienbesuche-Feiertagsstaus zu spÃ¤t anzukommen


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juni 2011)

Jo das wäre doof, weil der Bus, der uns fährt, nur äußerst selten am Tag diese Station anfährt, also bitte pünktlich kommen sonst müssen wir hochtreten..

Werde so ab halb eins dasein!


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Juni 2011)

Es Guru und ES isch werden dann so um 11 am Püff sein!


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

Allright, das Blaue und das Öranschänä werden dann auch da sein


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juni 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Es Guru und ES isch werden dann so um 11 am Püff sein!



Ein Hurrraaa an die Fraktion der unentschlossenen 

freiraum: kommst du gegen 10:30 Uhr zu meiner Bleibe, damit wir die Böcke in die Karre packen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2011)

könn´n wir nich ma fahrn gehn, wenn i au ma Zeit hab?


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

kontragonist schrieb:


> freiraum: Kommst du gegen 10:30 uhr zu meiner bleibe, damit wir die böcke in die karre packen können?


jau! 10:30!


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juni 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> jau! 10:30!


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juni 2011)

Jemand n Tipp, wo ich die GoPro an meinen Giro Remedy bappen kann, ohne das halbe Bild ans Visier zu verschwenden


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

... nicht vergessen:
Aufladen und sauber machen! 

Sind die Aufnahmen von deinem Rahmen auf'm Stromberg was geworden?


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juni 2011)

Ja und nein: Es sind ganz nette Einstellungen dabei, aber sehen tut man in erster Linie einen sau geilen Rahmen


----------



## freiraum (12. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...aber sehen tut man in erster Linie einen sau geilen Rahmen


Ich erwarte ein Video der Woche


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Jemand n Tipp, wo ich die GoPro an meinen Giro Remedy bappen kann, ohne das halbe Bild ans Visier zu verschwenden



Ja, aber den gebe ich Dir morgen


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, aber den gebe ich Dir morgen



OK, dann bring ich die Klips mit, die ich mir noch nich an die Mütze geklebt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (13. Juni 2011)

Bin krankheitsbedingt nicht dabei


----------



## freiraum (13. Juni 2011)

Bin auch angeschlagen 
... aber egal! 


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2011)

Bin gestern _ein_geschlagen â aber ich bin so was von am Start 

Bis gleich â¦


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2011)

Um es mal kurz zu fassen:
2 Platten, ein kaputter Freilauf, Megagaudhi, geile Bikes auf guten Trails, Burger und Schnitzel, Bärenschiss = geiler Tag mit den Männhoim boys!!

PS: Lade gleich das Videomaterial hoch, muss es aber 2 teilen, d.h. entweder schicke ich es euch per Skype oder ich lade 2mal was in die dropbox. Denke das es größer als 2 GB werden.!!

Schade dass der Gernot nicht dabei war!!


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2011)

Ein weinendes und ein lachendes Auge...


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2011)

Schön, daß ihr Schbass hattet! 

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: gibt es dieses Jahr wieder ein Pufftreffen? Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch überlesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (13. Juni 2011)

Das eigentliche "Pufftreffen" findet demnächst statt. Das, was die Jungs heute gemacht haben war nur das Vorspiel


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Juni 2011)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die illustre Testosteron geschwängerte Truppe vom heutigen Tage.
Der Taunus rockt, nur Bier können die in Oberursel ned brauen... 
Einen besonderen Gruß auch nochmal von Miss Violett, es war ihr ein Vergnügen auf den feldbergigen Trails geritten zu werden 

Das schreit nach Wiederholung!!!

und ja schade das der Herr Habbadu nicht dabei war!


----------



## freiraum (13. Juni 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Das schreit nach Wiederholung!!!



Aber sowas von!!!
Ich hab immer noch nen leichtes Grinsen im Gesicht 
... und ich glaub die kleine Blaue mag mich


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2011)

Des wa subba. Bin bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder dabei. Und mein Bruder wohl auch, so wie der grad dreinschaut beim sichten unseres Videomaterials


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2011)

Taunus Taunus Oi Oi Oi....... war sübbä heit 

Tanke Postat fer des scheeee Töurschä 

Ich schneide schon


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich schneide schon



Sichten abgeschlossen (BOSTYS Footage läuft noch), jetzt Heiabettche


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich schneide schon



Warum drohst Du uns?


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Das eigentliche "Pufftreffen" findet demnächst statt. Das, was die Jungs heute gemacht haben war nur das Vorspiel



Schon klar  Aber "demnaechst" ist so schlecht planbar... ZDF bitte! (Zahlen, Daten, Fakten)


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2011)

die aktuellen ZDF´s zum PUFFTREFFEN 2011

geplant ist der 20.08.2011, weitere Infos folgen asap


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

da könnt ich sogar *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2011)

isch glaab, isch muss ach mol mit in de Daunus


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> die aktuellen ZDF´s zum PUFFTREFFEN 2011
> 
> geplant ist der 20.08.2011, weitere Infos folgen asap



Damn... für den 21.08. ist der Ausbruch meines Nachwuchses angekündigt. Ich fürchte, ich bin unabkömmlich. Werde es aber wohl verkraften


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juni 2011)

...die kommen doch meistens früher oder später....  wobei man, wenn der wurm früher kommt, sowieso jede sekunde bei ihm sein möchte und sollte er verspätet kommen, ist man zu nervös... ich für meinen teil zumindest. unserer war aber ziemlich pünktlich.


----------



## Andi-Y (14. Juni 2011)

Ich könnt vermutlich auch. Andi


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2011)

@ThetäünüstöürerGöPröfilmer,

ünd wäs mächen eure Vids?


----------



## freiraum (15. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> @ThetäünüstöürerGöPröfilmer,
> 
> ünd wäs mächen eure Vids?



Ich bin gespannt 
Brauch dringend Ablenkung!
Mich hat's direkt nach der Tour kränklich in's Bett verschlagen


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juni 2011)

Leider Pack ich es wohl nicht ein eigenes zu schneide, außerdem habe ich euer material noch gar nicht.   Aber ihr habt ja mein Material. Freue mich drauf. Gute besserurung Arndt. Cheereos


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Mich hat's direkt nach der Tour kränklich in's Bett verschlagen




Güde besserüng säch ich nür 

in cä. nä Std is´s ön


----------



## freiraum (15. Juni 2011)

... danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2011)

Hier die Ablenkung Mr. Freiraum


----------



## freiraum (15. Juni 2011)

Geil! 
Wann kommt der directors cut?

By the way...
... ganz großes Kino, Herr Kontragonist


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2011)

ihr dürft es gerne liken


----------



## Stagediver (16. Juni 2011)

Toller Streifen

Die Mucke ist nur nicht wirklich passend ...Geschmackssache.

Das Finale fetzt


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Juni 2011)

Das Finale SUCKT


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Juni 2011)

So, Freunde der schönen Künste: Hier ist mein Erguss vom Abgestuhle im Taunus:


In Sachen "Sucken" kann man da noch was lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (16. Juni 2011)

Geil


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

warum so kurz? Aber geil


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> warum so kurz? Aber geil



Mangel an adäquatem Material  Danke, deins auch cool


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2011)

Hi Mädels,

coole VIds, da freut man sich total drüber, werde am WE auch nochmal probieren was zu schneiden!! Nur muss ich endlich mal an euer Material!! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Juni 2011)

Hey Bosty: hab dir ne PN geschrieben mit ner Möglichkeit an meine Klamotten zu kommen. Klappt das nicht?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2011)

da steht, dass du offline bist


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Juni 2011)

Und jetzt?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2011)

jo kann schon die hälfte der filme runterladen
die anderen noch nicht, evtl muss ich noch warten...

Danke!!


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Juni 2011)

Dann las ich die Kiste mal brummen â¦ Gute Nacht!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2011)

am 20.08. bin ich raus, da ich auf ner hochzeit bin.  mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2011)

fernprost artur und rainer!


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

@Guru die Gummiringe sind angekommen!


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2011)

Sauber 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2011)

Liebe Bikefamilie und Freunde,


im Folgenden würde ich euch gerne ein paar Fragen über euere Meinung zu 
Garantieerweiterungen stellen. Eure Antworten interessieren mich im Rahmen meiner Bachelorabschlussarbeit an der Goethe-Universitaet Frankfurt, 
in der ich Eure Einstellung über Anbieter und Nutzungsverhalten erfahren
moechte.

Die Bearbeitung des Fragebogens wird ca. 10 Minuten dauern.
Der Fragebogen wird vertraulich und anonym ausgewertet.

Hier der Link zur Umfrage:
http://dise-online.net/o/survey.aspx?id=2060


Wenn Ihr am Ende der Umfrage Eure Email-Adresse angebt, nehmt Ihr an der Verlosung von fünf Amazon Geschenkgutscheinen teil. 



Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juli 2011)

brauch keinen gutschein. mach aber trotzdem mit..


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Juli 2011)

Ehrensache Beny!!!

is quasi erledischt


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juli 2011)

Erledigt 

Was macht eigentlich dein Helius, BOSTL â bist du inzwischen wieder "beschwingt" unterwegs?


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2011)

Cool dass ihr euch so fleißig beteiligt, ich brauche wirklich Jeden.

@ Kontra
bin wieder beschwingt , Rad sitzt jetzt zentraler im Hufeisen, einen  Unterschied beim fahren merke ich nicht wirklich.  Aber das schlechte  Gefühl beim fahren bleibt aus, dass der Reifen gleich aufgeschlitzt  wird. Nicolai hat mir sogar meine Heavydutysticker ersetzt die durch den  Austausch abmontiert wurden :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> am 20.08. bin ich raus, da ich auf ner hochzeit bin.  mist.


Ach F**** bei mir steht Familientreffen auf dem Programm 

Aber ich komme euch mal so besuchen zum radeln


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Cool dass ihr euch so fleißig beteiligt, ich brauche wirklich Jeden.
> 
> @ Kontra
> bin wieder beschwingt , Rad sitzt jetzt zentraler im Hufeisen, einen  Unterschied beim fahren merke ich nicht wirklich.  Aber das schlechte  Gefühl beim fahren bleibt aus, dass der Reifen gleich aufgeschlitzt  wird. Nicolai hat mir sogar meine Heavydutysticker ersetzt die durch den  Austausch abmontiert wurden :d



hastes kaputt gekriegt?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Liebe Bikefamilie und Freunde,
> 
> 
> im Folgenden würde ich euch gerne ein paar Fragen über euere Meinung zu
> ...



Done 

habe ich jetzt eine Waschmaschine gewonnen? 

Garantieerweiterungen


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2011)

Heeeee Guru, klar soviele Waschmaschinen wie du beim Downhill tragen kannst 

ich hätte meine Arbeit auch lieber übers Biken geschrieben, aber da wäre mir nicht viel eingefallen außer:

"Biken ist goil"    eingereicht bei  Prof. Wurzelpuff phd.

@Kroiter
ne nicht wirklich kaputt gemacht eher mit zu viel Toleranz gekauft , aber jetzt ist ja alles wieder gut


----------



## BOSTAD (10. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ach F**** bei mir steht Familientreffen auf dem Programm
> 
> Aber ich komme euch mal so besuchen zum radeln



Totale Fehlinfo: Familientreffen war vergangenes WE.

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Treffen ist ja schonn bald?? Evtl. kann ich mir einen Tag freimachen im Arbeitsstress.


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2011)

Ei Sübbi Benni  20.08. iset soweit 

Wenn jetzt noch der Gefährliche D. und´s Kroiterdönerle könnten wäre isch Häbby 

Den Typm ausm Pott fänd isch a noch nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ei Sübbi Benni  20.08. iset soweit
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch der Gefährliche D. und´s Kroiterdönerle könnten wäre isch Häbby
> 
> Den Typm ausm Pott fänd isch a noch nett



Ei da muss isch Disch enddäusche... Meine Frau ist am Tag vor dem prognostizierten Geburtstermin unseres Nachwuchses sicher nicht so entspannt, daß ich nach Heidelbersch kommen darf. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Jack22001 (17. August 2011)

so ich hab auch mal aus spass was ausgefüllt in der befragung


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ei da muss isch Disch enddäusche... Meine Frau ist am Tag vor dem prognostizierten Geburtstermin unseres Nachwuchses sicher nicht so entspannt, daß ich nach Heidelbersch kommen darf. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!



Hätt ja seien können das doi Kind schneller is als wie du und früher kommt 

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs 

Danke


----------



## dangerousD (18. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hätt ja seien können das doi Kind schneller is als wie du und früher kommt
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs
> 
> Danke



Uffbasse! 

Danke! 

Bitte!


----------



## BOSTAD (18. August 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Uffbasse!
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Bitte!



Hi Dirk

Da kann man nur beipflichten und alles Gute wünschen! Hoffentlich wirds ein Junge! Die Mädels plärren immer so beim DH im Anhänger


----------



## freiraum (19. August 2011)

Bei mir war's umgekehrt. Tochter fand's geil, konnte gar net schnell genug sein. Mein Sohn hat da drauf kein Bock 

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## dangerousD (19. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Dirk
> 
> Da kann man nur beipflichten und alles Gute wünschen! Hoffentlich wirds ein Junge! Die Mädels plärren immer so beim DH im Anhänger



Die Carrera-Bahn mußte ich zurückstellen - es wird ein Mädchen. Zumindest nach den letzten Prognosen... Genaueres weiß ich hoffentlich am Sonntag  Notfalls muß halt noch ein Brüderchen gebaut werden 

So oder so - Hauptsache gesund.


----------



## dangerousD (21. August 2011)

So Leute, heute morgen um 04:43 Uhr war es dann soweit: unsere Tochter Marie hat das Licht der Welt als Sonntagskind erblickt. Mit 53cm und 3.350g kommt sie wohl nach dem Papa  

Mama, Marie und Papa  sind wohlauf...

Cheers,

der D


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2011)

.................die herzlichsten Glückwünsche von mir.


----------



## BOSTAD (21. August 2011)

Pünktlich pünktlich!

Gratuliere zu deiner Marie!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (21. August 2011)

Glückwunsch,

ich hoffe, du kannst deiner Tochter später noch erklären, warum du ihre geburt in einen thread mit der überschrift puffgänger postest.


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2011)

Glückwünsche auch von mir


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. August 2011)

Beste Glückwünsche auch von mir


----------



## dangerousD (22. August 2011)

Senk ju all! 

@timmy
Nennen wir es "historische Gründe" - kommt immer gut und trifft hier auch zu 
Das wird sie dann schon verstehen...


----------



## kroiterfee (29. August 2011)

alles gute! ich hoffe ihr habt vorgeschlafen...


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2011)

Vorschlafen wird überbewertet... Sie lässt uns recht lange schlafen, 3-4h sind drin. Davon 2 Portionen pro Nacht - dann ist Papa auch fit genug zum Trails heizen


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Davon 2 Portionen pro Nacht - dann ist Papa auch fit genug zum Trails heizen



du wirst gestillt oder du stillst?


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> du wirst gestillt oder du stillst?


Die zwei Portionen bezogen sich auf den Schlaf  Und nein, ich stille nicht  Aber es gibt dreckige Jobs, die muß ein Vater einfach mal übernehmen


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

ich hatte vor ner Weile kurz mit Benny geschrieben: Man könnte mal wieder über eine gemeinsame Maßnahme nachdenken  quasi als *Off-Season-Kick-off* 

Also vielleicht eine Freeride-/Enduro-Tour zwischen Feldberg und Altkönig oder Weißen Stein und Königstuhl mit abschließender Talfahrt via Molkenkur 

Hat da wer Bock drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Also vielleicht eine Freeride-/Enduro-Tour zwischen Feldberg und Altkönig oder Weißen Stein und Königstuhl mit abschließender Talfahrt via Molkenkur
> 
> Hat da wer Bock drauf?



aber erst wenn ich mein ION 18 habe


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> aber erst wenn ich mein ION 18 habe



Hi Puffpeople,

wow Guru ein ION 18, darauf würde ich auch gerne warten, damit ich mich da auch mal draufsetzen kann . Du nimmst ja bestimmt wieder ein "M"!? Verkaufe ja gerade mein Ion 20 und habe das 18 im Blick. Evtl mit nem Pinion. Naja mal sehen, erstmal Arbeit finden. Bin ja nun kein Student mehr und bekomme nun kein Mitleidsrabatt  mehr.

Ihr seid jederzeit Willkommen, ich freue mich dass dieser Fred nicht einschläft und wir in Kontakt bleieben


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mainz wird diesmal kein M sondern S  Hab mich n bissi durch die Geo-Daten gewühlt und bin zum Entschluss gekommen das ich dass mal testen sollte.


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2011)

wann is es soweit?

is dein ion mitte nov schon da?


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2011)

AB sacht 18.12.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Oktober 2011)

Man bleibt gespannt â Wirst aber bei unserem Treffen, wenn es zustande kommt, nicht viel Zeit auf deinem neuen Rad verbringen, ich muss nÃ¤mlich auch Probefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (25. Oktober 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Puffpeople,
> 
> wow Guru ein ION 18, darauf würde ich auch gerne warten, damit ich mich da auch mal draufsetzen kann . Du nimmst ja bestimmt wieder ein "M"!? Verkaufe ja gerade mein Ion 20 und habe das 18 im Blick. Evtl mit nem Pinion. Naja mal sehen, erstmal Arbeit finden. Bin ja nun kein Student mehr und bekomme nun kein Mitleidsrabatt  mehr.
> 
> Ihr seid jederzeit Willkommen, ich freue mich dass dieser Fred nicht einschläft und wir in Kontakt bleieben



Morsche Benny,

ei wir haben auch nochn Pufftreffen 2011-Shört für Disch uff Lager 
und ja wir kommen gerne ma wieder uff ne Taunus-Tour vorbei


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2011)

preXmasRide mit Ion18?


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> AB sacht 18.12.



Aufbau mit HS?

Haste neuigkeiten bzgl. der neuen DM schwinge

Danke


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Aufbau mit HS?
> 
> Haste neuigkeiten bzgl. der neuen DM schwinge
> 
> Danke



Nein, nein, bitte.


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2011)




----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Puffpeople,
> 
> wow Guru ein ION 18, darauf würde ich auch gerne warten, damit ich mich da auch mal draufsetzen kann . Du nimmst ja bestimmt wieder ein "M"!? Verkaufe ja gerade mein Ion 20 und habe das 18 im Blick. Evtl mit nem Pinion. Naja mal sehen, erstmal Arbeit finden. Bin ja nun kein Student mehr und bekomme nun kein Mitleidsrabatt  mehr.
> 
> Ihr seid jederzeit Willkommen, ich freue mich dass dieser Fred nicht einschläft und wir in Kontakt bleieben



Ich hab das Rad jetzt  wann wollen wir wieder ne Tour starten?


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

saubere Idee ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rad jetzt  wann wollen wir wieder ne Tour starten?



Du weißt ja bescheid, dass du dann abwechselnd auf Bennys AM und meinem AFR rumgurkst, gell


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

ich kann so einem Kinderrad nix abgewinnen ;-)

sind das denn auch 26" Räder

Hihi


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Du weißt ja bescheid, dass du dann abwechselnd auf Bennys AM und meinem AFR rumgurkst, gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Dezember 2011)

Hätte da wohl auch Bock drauf - also die Runde, Dein Rad darfste behalten. Bin ja versorgt  Mehr geht nicht in den Keller...


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag, 18.12.2012????

ich wär dafür!


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sonntag, 18.12.2012????
> 
> ich wär dafür!



Wenn wir in den Taunus wollen sollte der Benni diesen Termin bestätigen.

Bei mir würde das passen.


----------



## der-gute (12. Dezember 2011)

Ford Taunus?

was solls denn werden? Park, DH, Trail?


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Dezember 2011)

Ho Ho Ho,

also ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir das im Taunus auf nöchstes Jahr verschieben. Diesen Sonntag ist ja der vierte Advent und da ist immer Family-Programm.
Muss also leider absagen.

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## dangerousD (12. Dezember 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ho Ho Ho,
> 
> also ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir das im Taunus auf nöchstes Jahr verschieben. Diesen Sonntag ist ja der vierte Advent und da ist immer Family-Programm.
> Muss also leider absagen.
> ...



Das kommt mir auch entgegen!

...und ein fröhliches HoHoHo an alle


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie wÃ¤râs mit einer Neujahrs-Tour? Ich hab die erste Woche im Januar frei


----------



## der-gute (12. Dezember 2011)

ich auch


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ho Ho Ho,
> 
> also ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir das im Taunus auf nöchstes Jahr verschieben. Diesen Sonntag ist ja der vierte Advent und da ist immer Family-Programm.
> Muss also leider absagen.
> ...



mach ma n Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2012)

WÃ¤hl einen trockenen, sonnigen Tag mit Ã¼ber 15 Grad â mein Asthma will auch mitkommen


----------



## Joshua60 (1. März 2012)

meine 2 stents hätten Mitte/Ende Mai auch Lust mitzufahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2012)

Wenn bei mir bis dahin alles durch ist, würde ich gerne meine 3 ebenfalls dazugesellen......

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2012)

Du liebes Lieschen  Ich hoffe, alles wird gut bei euch! Aber so, wie ihr schreibt, scheint ihr ja aus dem gröbsten raus zu sein 

Also: bis bald auf dem Trail, OK?


----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2012)

Hi Puffgänger

boah, das erste was mir durch den Kopf geht, wenn ich das hier lese: wie ich keuchend und schwitzend bei 8 C° zum Bärenschissfundort strampel  .
Meine Herren, ich würde mich sehr freuen euch bald zu sehen!
Was wäre denn Eure zeitliche Favorisierung?

Eher im März? April? Mai? und wo?? taunus wondertrails?

 Ihr seid wie immer sehr willkommen im Taunus, allerdings bin ich Euch einen Besuch auf Eurer neuen FR-Strecke in HD schuldig. (Was ich gerne bei besserer Kondition machen würde)

Rainer was macht dein 18er? gehts gut? Ich bin zu selten im Forum unterwegs merke ich gerade 

Jonas, falls Ihr zu mir kommt nimm doch wieder den Arnd mit, und ein Gläschen Honig 

Was macht denn D´s Nachwuchs?

Grüße aus FFM

PS:

   KONDITION  
  --[OFF] ON--


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2012)

Mai klingt nach einigermaÃen vorhersehbarem Wetter.

Klar pack ich den Arnd und seinen Honig ein â kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er sich das entgehen lassen will.

Wenn du zu uns kommst, lass mal stecken, die Kondition. Schlage vor, dafÃ¼r organisieren wir ne Shuttelei. So ne Strecke macht doch erst richtig SpaÃ, wenn man ein paar mal runtergerutscht ist und seine Line fÃ¼r optimalen Flow gefunden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. März 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Puffgänger
> 
> boah, das erste was mir durch den Kopf geht, wenn ich das hier lese: wie ich keuchend und schwitzend bei 8 C° zum Bärenschissfundort strampel  .



Ihr habt Bären im Wald 




BOSTAD schrieb:


> Meine Herren, ich würde mich sehr freuen euch bald zu sehen!
> Was wäre denn Eure zeitliche Favorisierung?
> Eher im März? April? Mai? und wo?? taunus wondertrails?



Wann fährt der Bus wieder? Sonntags wäre der einzige Tag den ich anbieten könnte, oder einen Feiertag.


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn du zu uns kommst, lass mal stecken, die Kondition. Schlage vor, dafür organisieren wir ne Shuttelei. So ne Strecke macht doch erst richtig Spaß, wenn man ein paar mal runtergerutscht ist und seine Line für optimalen Flow gefunden hat



Wörd


----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2012)

@Bostad

Bis Mitte Mai bin ich zeitlich flexibel, definitiv nicht würden das WE vor Ostern und Ostern selbst passen. Ab Mitte Mai bin ich mit dem Nachwuchs und Wohnmobil in Schweden unterwegs 

Am Taunus bin ich persönlich interessiert, ein schöne Runde auf (Single-)Trails läßt sich da sicher finden. Mein Argon freut sich auf alles, was Spazz macht! Wenn es natürlich unbedingt sein muß  , komme ich aber auch mit dem Ion zum Hochgeschwindigkeitsbergabradfahren


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2012)

lass uns beides machen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. März 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir bis dahin alles durch ist, würde ich gerne meine 3 ebenfalls dazugesellen......
> 
> Gruß Gerd


 

Dauert doch etwas länger bei mir, aktuell sind es 4 und mind. einer kommt noch, aber erst ende Juni.
Von daher wird es erstmal nichts und muß absagen.


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2012)

Hi 
Sorry lange nicht geschrieben, Wie siehts bei Euch am 9/10.6.2012 fürn Taunus aus?


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2012)

Sieht Bombastisch aus! Nur die Anfahrt muss ich deichseln da mein Fahrer, der arme Arnd, def. ausfällt. Aber ich leier ihm ein Glas Honig für dich raus


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wird's da nix - morgen wird das WoMo vollgepackt, und dann geht's für 4 Wochen nach Schweden. Argon darf natürlich auch mit


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2012)

ich flieg am 9.6. leider nach Kalifornien


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2012)

Ok, Schade, gibts im Juli ein nettes WE?

Dazwischen kann ich nicht, da meine Schwesterherz heiratet und noch einiges an Alkohol mit dem Schwager in Spé getrunken werden muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (17. Mai 2012)

Im Juli geht hoffentlich was! Am 14.07. kann ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2012)

Ich kann nicht vom 6. bis 9. Juli â Freistiel-FestiivitÃ¤ten in Saalbach


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2012)

Bleibt noch 21/22 oder 28/27. Juli???


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wieder grande alla genovese


----------



## freiraum (18. Mai 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Bleibt noch der 22. Juli???


Da feiern wir ein Fest!
Schalalalalaaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Im Juli kann ich hoffentlich wieder greifen und das Rad halten.
... as long you got the bar, you got the control


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2012)

Jo liebe Leute,

steht der 22.07 also. Prima.

2 Wochen später sehen wir uns dann ja beim Pufftreffen


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2012)

Sauber, freu mich auf ne Saubärige Tour


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2012)

Habm X in den Kalender gemacht.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2012)

Bei mir klappt der 22.07. leider nicht - ich muss vom 21. bis 28.07. das Alpi Bike Resort in Italien testen. Naja, was tut man nicht alles für die Kumpels 

Allen Teilnehmern viel Spass, wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich ein anderes Mal (wieder).

Bis denne,

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juni 2012)

22.07. im Kalender eingetragen!


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2012)

Moin Mädels,

wie schauts aus?

Werde am Mittwoch mal die Wetterdaten erkunden und dann finale Zusage geben 

Cheers


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Juli 2012)

Am Ball und immer noch heiß 

Hoffen wir, dass die Vorhersage so bleibt


----------



## Joshua60 (15. Juli 2012)

Ich weis noch nicht, ob ich mit dem langen oder kurzen Ratt komme,



langes und kurzes Grünzeug von JoshuaXo auf Flickr
aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass Überlänge Probleme mit dem Shuttlen gibt. Wie sieht es denn diesbezüglich aus?

Vorfreudiger Gruß


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn sich da seit letztem Jahr nix am Anhänger geändert hat, glaube ich nicht, dass ein Tandem da rein passt. Die Räder werden am Vorderrad aufgehängt, dein langes Grünzeug wird dafür wohl zu lang sein


----------



## Joshua60 (15. Juli 2012)

Dann nehme ich halt das Kurze mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2012)

Hi also ein Rad darf auch in den Bus mitgenommen werden. Sprich man könnte das "Lange" auch mit in den Bus nehemen 

Das ist ja ein Monster Teil


----------



## Joshua60 (16. Juli 2012)

Als verantwortungsvoller Captain werde ich das unbekannte Terrain mit dem Kurzen antesten (und selbst mal das Hüpfen üben). 
Bis zum sonnigen Sonntag


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2012)

Moin Benny,

rück bitte noch mal die Adresse für mein Navi raus 

PS: ich freu mir grad die Eier wund


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Juli 2012)

Leuts: Hats da jemanden in Eppelheim (), der mich mitnehmen kann? Mein  üblicher Fahrer fällt aufgrund privater Festlichkeiten aus 

Spritkostenbeteiligung wäre natürlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Juli 2012)

Cheers

					Hohemarkstraße 192
61440 Oberursel (Taunus)

Wann genau wir uns treffen muss ich noch im Busplan nachschauen. 

LG Benny


----------



## gruftidrop (18. Juli 2012)

Hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Cheers
> 
> Hohemarkstraße 192
> 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
> ...



aber nicht vor 12:00 Uhr bitte


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Leuts: Hats da jemanden in Eppelheim (), der mich mitnehmen kann? Mein  üblicher Fahrer fällt aufgrund privater Festlichkeiten aus
> 
> Spritkostenbeteiligung wäre natürlich selbstverständlich.




Ich kann dein Baik an meine Anhängerkupplung binden und dann hinterher ziehen  

Für den Spaß verlange ich natürlich keine Spritgeld von dir


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich kann dein Baik an meine Anhängerkupplung binden und dann hinterher ziehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gibt aber Ärger auf der BAB


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich kann dein Baik an meine Anhängerkupplung binden und dann hinterher ziehen
> 
> Für den Spaß verlange ich natürlich keine Spritgeld von dir



Inwendig hats keinen Stauraum mehr für mich? Schade. Kommt man vom Frankfurter Hbf dort hin ohne zichmal umsteigen zu müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch einen Biketräger für die AHK. Du kannst auf die Bimmelbahn verzichten.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

Ein ausgesprochen hervorragendes Angebot, danke! Wo willst du auf die Autobahn fahren? Will sagen: kommst du an Plankstadt vorbei oder sollen wir uns irgend wo dazwischen treffen?


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2012)

Das war doch nur SpaZz Kontra, klar kannst de mitfahren


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

Ei, du hast mir doch letzte Woche noch erklärt, für Späße wär de AK zuständig, du wärst immer bierernst 

Eppelheim ist natürlich sehr bequem für mich, da roll ich grad rüber und feddich.


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juli 2012)

Hello


Also der Bus fährt einmal um 11:18 Uhr oder um 13:18.

Ich würde ja vorschlagen Ihr kommt um 11 Uhr ??


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

Hinterher müssen wir auf jeden Fall wieder Burger und Steaks essen, wenn die Zeit also so eingeteilt wird, dass das gewährleistet ist, ist mir jeder Starttermin recht


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ei, du hast mir doch letzte Woche noch erklärt, für Späße wär de AK zuständig, du wärst immer bierernst



Das war auch nur SpaZz 

@Bönny,

ich bin für 13:18 Uhr 

Einmal die Woche möchte ich ausschlafen


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Juli 2012)

Bierernste Frage: sind wir jetzt nur zu dritt? Passen wir dann alle in Dein Nicomobil?

13:18h ist ja eine tolle Zeit Wann ist demnach Abfahrt in Eppele?


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Bierernste Frage: sind wir jetzt nur zu dritt? Passen wir dann alle in Dein Nicomobil?



Vielleicht sind wir sogar zu Viert!

Platz sollte ausreichend sein, wenn net hab ich noch nen Träger.




Joshua60 schrieb:


> 13:18h ist ja eine tolle Zeit Wann ist demnach Abfahrt in Eppele?



Treffen am Puff wäre ca. 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juli 2012)

Also von meiner Seite kommt evtl noch der Andi mit, der ist aber auf Fremdfabrikat unterwegs 

Also gut, dann treffen wir uns um 12:45 auf dem Parkplatz, dann könnt ihr euch noch gemütlich ein Kippchen drehen und dann gehts los.


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, Burger könnten wir danach natürlcih essen, btw. der SOMMER KOMMT!


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Juli 2012)

Triple:  freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2012)

ich mich auch


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Juli 2012)

Das war ja mal eine tolle Tour. Knapp 19km mit 520hm und knackigen 822tm. Gerne wieder!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2012)

War auch ne geile Truppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2012)

Hatte Spaß!!


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich schau mir grad das Filmschen an


----------



## de´ AK77 (23. Juli 2012)

uiui, na do bin isch mol gschpannt!


----------



## Joshua60 (23. Juli 2012)

awwerischerscht


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2012)

es läd 

g8.


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2012)

Da isa 


Danke an Benni und Andi für´s guiden 

PS: Der Taunus ist gnadenlos geil


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da isa
> 
> [video=22458]Taunus2012
> 
> ...


 
 Puff qualität


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> War auch ne geile Truppe



wer  sind denn die vögel,- ?  

 IBC bekannte ?


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2012)

von links nach rechts 

1.) Joshua60

2.) Andi, kenne aber seinen IBC User Nic nicht.

3.) den willst du nicht kennen.

4.) Kontragonist

5.) Bostad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Puff qualität



Danke Dütsh.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2.) Andi, kenne aber seinen IBC User Nic nicht.



der ist unwichtig... fähr ja ehh kein nicolai.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Juli 2012)

Der ist am wichtigsten, weil der kriegt beim Pufftreffen mein AFR aufgeschwatzt


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Juli 2012)

Super Tour, toller Film  Aber noch nie mit so wenig Strecke so einen Muskelkater gehabt. Trotzdem: Tiefenmeter machen süchtig!


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Juli 2012)

Vielen dank fÃ¼r das schÃ¶ne Video Andenken ð


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2012)

Das Video habe ich eben noch mal umgeschnitten, der Schluss war i-wie langweilig


----------



## gruftidrop (29. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Super Tour, toller Film  Aber noch nie mit so wenig Strecke so einen Muskelkater gehabt. Trotzdem: Tiefenmeter machen süchtig!



Kannst Du in der Heimat auch haben. Fahr doch einfach mal mittwochs oder samstags mit!

Gruss Gruftidrop


----------

